# Rosebud and Rick Simpson oil



## Rosebud

I am going to attempt to make Rick Simpson oil and it will be referred to as RSO from now on...I have a very sick girlfriend with crohns and her husband and mine have MS. Her husband is much sicker with it then Mr rb, but those three are going to do the protocol, which is a two month treatment plan followed by a maintenance dose for life if you want...  My gf is not a pro hemp person so this is a real leap for her to do. She has refused the chemo like drugs and has said she will try this. She has lost a great deal of weight and is in serious condition. The starting does is 1/2 the size of a short grain of rice.  three times a day.

As i seem to be blessed with a lot of leaf matter right now and my Pink moma was ready i took her on friday and kept 2 pounds of fresh shaked and buds. My goal is to have 1/2 pound dried to make the RSO. This will be their morning time rso as pink moma was strait cloudy and that is how i like to smoke her. I need to have a little too ya know.  When my nurse larry is ready that will be their night time medicine. Rick simpson says it doesn't matter if sativa or indica as he thinks they both heal. He suggests people with cancer use the indica as he believes the patients need their sleep.. 

This is one of three trays of shake and bud of pink moma that hopefully turns into fabulous medicine.  



I enter into this RSO journey with hope and a little skepticism. Here's to healing... I will update this thread with pictures of the process. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ill be watching Rose..and if you need anything just shout...Your a great friend to have and Im sure they Love you for the efforts


Much Love
:48:


----------



## kaotik

sorry about your friend rose, not fun 
i've never tried eating just hash oil, but would like to warn that edibles kill my messed up stomach.

i didn't think they did chemo for crohnes though.. not a cancerous thing is it?
thought it was another IBS/IBD (IE; bullsheet, and they don't know) diagnosis.


but you should get together with p420 (from over yonder) ..he's trying to make some RSO for his sick mother currently too, might be good to exchange ideas/info 

best of luck to ya, hope you find the relief you seek for your friend


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Kaotic, I think i said chemo like, it is a biological medicine that has really scary side effects so she won't do it.  I will check out p420, thank you. Thanks for the luck too. I appreciate you stopping in.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

Good luck rose!
My heart and hopes are with you and your loved ones.
I too will want to follow along, I've read a little bit about him since hearing about him through high times mag. 
Hope you get the great results from it I've read


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Rose, I am so sorry that the people you care about are suffering.  Prayers and healing mojo sent.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rose, I would pick out the larger leaves--basically those with stems that aren't frosty.  I think you want some really frosty trim to make RSO.  I have a friend (who I don't see much) that is pretty savvy re RSO.  I'll see if she has any words of wisdom to offer.

It is so wonderful that you are doing this for your loved ones.  You are just the greatest.


----------



## Rosebud

I am not all that great thg, I was thinking the same thing. I had watched a video of RS making it and he used the whole plant, but now they are saying to just use bud.  I didn't want to use any big leaves, but since he did, I did. Now i think i will go through it and remove all the bigger leaves. I wish i knew what proportion of bud is in there.. Maybe I can eyeball it.  Mr rb is already looking at those hanging buds saying shouldn't those be in there?????  lol.   Well, now were talking my stash...lol I will probably end up putting half bud/ half shake.  Thoughts?  Thanks thg.

Thank you YYZ.  I appreciate it.

All i am doing is reading about this stuff.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Heres a thread by a friend of a few of our's hMPp://www.breedbay.co.uk/forums/cannabis-alchemy/201359728-rick-simpson-oil.html


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Ozzy, i just read it. I am glad I had decided to use everclear. I don't want any solvent that isn't ok for human consumption in case there is any left in the final product.  That was a good read, thanks.


----------



## N.E.wguy

gl RB  wish u and them all the best


----------



## Ruffy

rose bud imo id use all bud, but limited stashes, wld be good with trim, better mixed bud and trim and the knock out, best chance to cure or severely help heal or realeaf from pain and discomfort. eatables will work for the person with crohnz to help with pain.
best of luck to you


----------



## kaotik

hope she takes it fine.. i still highly implore you to just try 1 dosage the first day, not 3.. if it doesn't effect her badly; game on.

have you tried smoking any with her? a pre-meal joint may help get more food into her.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> It is so wonderful that you are doing this for your loved ones.  You are just the greatest.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Kaotik, i will do that. She is so straight she won't smoke a joint with me. She has been using my vaporizer for a month, only at night. She is very afraid after having a bad edible experience. Even with the dose of half a piece of rice you would suggest only once a day?

Do you guys think I should try and grind this 1/2 pound up before I make the oil? I took all the fan leaves out of it. That was dumb in the first place...


----------



## kaotik

just for the very first treatment.
i worry if it might be a bad trigger for her.. you'll know by day 2 (and better to have only a little bit if it is, right  ) 


i don't honestly know about grinding.. might be easier for the everclear to coat.. but at the same time; might lose some trichs for no benefit (and the everclear should coat it all anyway)
i lean to not, but we'll see if anyone with more experience contradicts  (i never did when i made oil.. but it was a farcry from medical or rick simpson quality  )


----------



## Gone2pot!

Hi Rosebud!! My Brother has horrible crohns too. He takes a prescription called balsalsazide (3, 3 x a day). Is the RS oil for pain or healing the gut?  I will be watching closely for how your friend does. As for edibles... Since your friend is not used to cannabis, I agree that once a day is appropriate, even with 1/2 grain of rice sized dose. A bad edible dose lasts a long time and may make her refuse to take anymore, in any form, ever! 
I've got my chair scooted up real close for this one 
:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I think I would grind it.  I think that everything I make from bud/trim tells you to grind it.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:huh:you know your:stoned:when you are  because you don't remember a thread you started

:joint::joint:=:fly::stoned:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61856&highlight=rick


----------



## orangesunshine

pretty awesome of you to share your journey with us rb---just so i am not with out an opinion because i do not have any experience with simpson oil---i offer the following---grind he biggest stickiest best buds you got for the oil because you will never make a purse out of a sows ear---quality in = quality out---best wishes for your peeps


----------



## Rosebud

Orange, thanks for stopping in and for your idea to journal this process. I will give up my pink moma bud for this. And grind I guess even though RS doesn't grind his..

G2P, i think of you often and your brother. It actually is supposed to cure crohns. There was a small study in Tel Aviv when all the crohns patients got better and half were healed by just smoking two joints a day of hemp named Auntie Em, what ever kind that is. And you are so right, a bad edible does last a long time. Ok, we will only use one dose and see how everyone does. I don't like edibles either, i will try the 1/2 piece of rice and see how I do. Thank you for that Kaotic.


----------



## Rosebud

About the grinding: it is very dry, how bout i just grind the buds?

I am going to make my first batch in the morning. I will try and document the process.


----------



## ozzydiodude

IMO grinding make it easier for the alcohol the get to the thrich and  remove them from the plant material with out absorbing must chylorifill(?) it the process.


----------



## Rosebud

We have 13 oz's of buds and good shake.  Mr rb is cutting up all the stuff so we don't handle it too much.








Everything is really dried nicely and when it is all chopped we will start the process... Keep good thoughts please... We will be using a paint stirrer to beat the hemp with.  Thank you Orange for that, thanks Ozzy. More to come....


----------



## Rosebud

Mr RB's "steel cut hemp":


----------



## 7greeneyes

awesome, just awesome of you Rosebud. Can't wait to see how it turns out for your loved ones.

Sending healing mojo to you and ones who are not well....

eace: n' good luck


----------



## Locked

Good luck Rose, seeing that ever clear brings back memories.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, so were half way there...  The rice cooker has been filled three times to almost the top.  Now we are cooking down the final rinse. This is the everclear burning off..


----------



## Rosebud

Ok,



FINALE Product. 
 27 grams and some toothpicks. This will be a good start and in two weeks i will do it again with the Nurse Larry.   Thanks for hanging out and all the help.  Isn't that amazing from 13.5 oz's to 27 grams. Wow. Mr rb and I just tried it out...to be continued. My peeps will start tomorrow.


----------



## Locked

Man those syringes are full of GOODNESS. 

Nice job Rose.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:aok::48::heart:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Hammy, that has to be some pretty strong stuff huh.

Thanks Ozzy, I'll smoke that joint with you!


----------



## cubby

Very, very cool of you to do this* Rosebud *, Im sure it will be appreciated. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Cubbbbby.... I had a half of piece of rice size dose two hours ago and oh my... I think i am ready for bed..I think this is serious medicine...


----------



## orangesunshine

ready for bed---sounds like you did good :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

WARNING: If you try this please know it is very potent medicine...I smoke a lot of pot and this 1/2 grain of rice size bit of RSO put me in bed. I don't know how my friends will do it. They will have to use the tip of a needle to get started. Seriously, i wonder if less bud would have been better. And this was made from cloudy pink moma, think if it was amber Larry....I think i might be dead.


----------



## orangesunshine

rosebud grows dank :rofl: you may consider cutting it some to stretch it out---what's the consistencey


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Very nice *Rose*....You and Hubby did great and thanks for sharing with us...How long did ya soak the material in Everclear?....And do ya think this RSO  could be used in a Vape pen?...what is the consistency of the oil?...I see ya have in suringes...what are those for?...Cant wait to see the Larry oil...

thanks for sharing  

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Thanks Cubbbbby.... I had a half of piece of rice size dose two hours ago and oh my... I think i am ready for bed..I think this is serious medicine...




*RoseBud*.....NAILED IT!!!!  :lama:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud, it looks great!  I am so hopeful that this will help Mr. RB and your friends.  And what a wonderful friend you are to do this for them all!  

Less bud wouldn't have made it less strong, it would have simply given you less oil.  It isn't like watering down a drink or something like that.  You pretty much have pure cannabinoids.  

It is interesting that it hit you like it did.   Even with it being pure, I didn't think that an ummmmm experienced smoker would have felt it.  Thanks for sharing this with us all.  It appears that it is safe enough to do in the kitchen?


----------



## Rosebud

The consistency is like thick grease, Orange. We beat it with the paint stirrer for 4 minutes... It was very cool when it was in the rice cooker outside all day it was very lime green...then i was in her updating and Mr rb was watching it and said as he was swirling it all the light green just left the pot and all of a sudden it was black. We used 2.5 gallons of everclear total for two washes. we brought it in the house to finish on a heating plate on warm.  By then the everclear was almost gone. I really wanted all of the booze out of there and that took a while.
Mr rb had another dose on his toast this morning and he is toasted.. I am not.  phewy!


----------



## 7greeneyes

:clap:good job Rose, if definately looks like the real deal


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks 7G, if it isn't the real deal, i don't know what is... my gosh this is strong. I am just glad at least on of the patients is going to do it, my mr rb. Good sport.  I will give it to the others today.


----------



## 7greeneyes

tell us how they fair, Rose. I have all the materials (except syringes), looks like it may be something interesting to try.


----------



## Rosebud

so far so good. I had my girlfriend start with what would fit on a pin head. seriously. She felt it. Her husband didn't.  Mr rb is on board and had it three times yesterday and was able to mow the lawn while stoned so that is pretty good. It is my hope he can get off some of the ms drugs he takes now.. 

They syringes were free at wallgreens. I was wishing they had a top to keep the oil in, but it isn't needed. that is heavy grease that doesn't leak.


----------



## Rosebud

THG, i missed your note, when mr rb was stirring it outside with a fan at the very end, all the green just went up in the air at once and it the oil was then black. Then we felt is was safe to bring in the house and have on the warming plate for the rest of the booze to leave. That took about an hour and you add a few drops of water at the end to release every drop of everclear.

And thg, i like how you said ummmm an experienced smoker....LOLOLOL That was a nice way to say pot head like me... Love you THG!~


----------



## Rosebud

Oh dear, i repeated myself in that last post,,,,it is just so cool the way it just left all at once...sorry.


----------



## ozzydiodude

:doh:repeating self side effect:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

yes, that may be a contraindication of rso...lololol


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Rosebud said:
			
		

> THG, i missed your note, when mr rb was stirring it outside with a fan at the very end, all the green just went up in the air at once and it the oil was then black. Then we felt is was safe to bring in the house and have on the warming plate for the rest of the booze to leave. That took about an hour and you add a few drops of water at the end to release every drop of everclear.
> 
> And thg, i like how you said ummmm an experienced smoker....LOLOLOL That was a nice way to say pot head like me... Love you THG!~


 
...and like me.  We're just like 2 peas in a pod.  Love you too RB!


----------



## YYZ Skinhead

Rose, you and your pharmacology both rock...you remind me of the folks at my go-to dispensary, where each pharmacist has the compassion of ten.  You got a big heart and lots of inventiveness.  :heart:  :fly:

P.S.  CVS has the syringes as well, and Rite Aid probably has them...they make it possible to get the dose into the esophagus whilst bypassing the bitter receptors.


----------



## brimck325

very cool rose!!! i was so relieved when i saw you were using grain alcohol. my hat's off to you.


----------



## Rosebud

mr rb had the size of a piece of rice on his peanut butter toast...he is stoned now.


----------



## powerplanter

Hey Rosebud.  I just got caught up on tis thread.  Very cool.  I also love that you used ever clear.  I never would of thought of that.  Mojo to you and yours, I'll be watching.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks PP. I am glad you are here.  Haven't hardly heard from my test subjects..too stoned I think.  Mr rb is relaxing well..lol
 to be cont....


----------



## sunakard2000

amazing how a simple plant with love and care can produce something this strong and pure especially considering it was cloudy not amber trichs lol... id love to give this a try at some point, even if its just a night time treat or a weekend kinda thing. even still major major props for making such a great thing even better, hope it helps yer hubby and friends.


----------



## Rosebud

sunkard, i am shocked how strong this is with cloudy. This was supposed to be the  "daytime" meds...No way.. It knocks me out and mr rb has said today he is tired of being stoned... oh dear..

I am still planning on making it with the nurse larry this fall too. I don't know about all this.  Thank you for your kind post.


----------



## trillions of atoms

My prostate cancer patient has had no rise in his urin numbers since injesting the oil.

He has been on it for two months after smoking alone wasn't slowing the numbers he is getting another test in another month. 

Pray for him!!! 


Cannabis cures!


----------



## Ruffy

first few weeks of injesting rs oil will knock out any grown man!
don't change a thing, this is to cure not be a mellow buzz.
after a few months the tolerance will get up there for mr rb, then hell be fine.
don't let him stop taking it if he wants to be fixed..... oil is almost a pure form and is suppose to treat cancer patients. keep him on it rose


----------



## Rosebud

I am trying.....Thank you for that insite.


----------



## Rosebud

Look what we are doing today.  This is 12 ounces of Nurse Larry and 6 bottle of everclear.  The color is way different then Pink moma. She was  bright green this is more avocado green...


----------



## Rosebud

Oops, here is the herb....


----------



## orangesunshine

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: lets see more


----------



## Rosebud

Boiling off the booze takes a really long time... We started at 11:00.


----------



## WeedHopper

What is Rick Simpson Oil? Is it just the extraction by using Everclear or Booze Type Alcohol???
Which I have done before,,mostly because its ingestable.


----------



## ozzydiodude

WH basically you make green dragon then waste the alcohol by evaporating it off leaving the oils it extracted out of the plant material behind


----------



## WeedHopper

Oky Doky :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Okay, so that took  ten hours to cook down. This batch is different. It is wetter and stronger. I knew the nurse larry would be strong, but not this strong. This also has a little sand in it. I hope that is ok, as i don't know how to get it out. Not a lot but a little grit...ick.  I took a piece the size of rice and should have only done 1/2 that size. I was still toasted 9 hours later... serious medicine we have here. 

Now the liquor control board in my state of Wa is going to limit the ounces of pot a Medical patient can use to 3 oz a week, AND CAN'T be home grown. I have written a letter and explained I am treated two MS patients and a person with crohns..They said they would share my letter with the board... Big deal. This better not happen here. Who could afford to buy a pound of pot of unknown origin to make medicine with? Not me.


----------



## rickyjack9

Not only is rick simpson oil the nuts, but cannaoil, using properly decarbed weed is the future of THC delivery. no lung abuse either way. We cave men still only know about smoking and vaping. These new scientists seem to think using about 1.5 as much weed per day (1 tbspn per day) than usual is healthier and is the future. They are CORRECT. I stopped smoking cold turkey after 44 years. look it up and save your lungs. look it up. thank god. Important to understand that THC through oil recipe is in reality going to cost an average user about 1.5 times as much weed than smoking. but hey that's pretty good return for saving your lungs (you know, those 2 furnace filters that cant be replaced.) smoking anything will cause health problems in a few years.
ask any smoker who's reached 60. quit now and switch to cannaoil and live to be 95. and keep your daily THC buzz. yes, less intense than smoke but still the relaxing effects for even more hours of 'high'. u coff, u lose.      .................. in the know.


----------



## WeedHopper

Ill be dang,,Rickybobby is talking about Lungs again..LOL
Bro do you EVER post without the MJ is bad for your Lungs thingy?:ignore:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am a smoker who is over 60....and I started smoking cannabis when I was about 17.  I just don't like cannaoil.  I have a vaporizer and use that when at home, but have no compulsion against rolling up a joint or loading a bowl.  

I would like some citations to back up your assertions.


----------



## WeedHopper

Rickybobby aint got nothen,,but an attitude toward Smoking. 99% of his post is the same ole crap. Dont Smoke,,use oil. We get it Ricky,,OK,,we get it Bro,,ya dont like Smoking.


----------



## Rosebud

So a little update. A very old (from highschool) friend called me tonight. She has survived ovarian cancer 2 or 3 times. Well, she had to go to Seattle to a very prestigious hospital. She has found out that she has metastasis to throat, esophagus, stomach, pancreas and liver.. They are starting chemo tomorrow. She asked the head of oncology surgery about Rick Simpson oil. He said there are good studies out of Israel. He told her to take it! Along with her chemo.... I am in shock, in a good way. She is coming tomorrow to get the Pink momma oil I got back from a friend who couldn't handle the stonedness.

Keep your fingers crossed that she can fight one more time... So shocked about the surgeon.


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome!!


----------



## Rosebud

This is the little care packages I fixed up for the cancer group. The pipes were a couple of bucks, just throw away little glass pipes. The pot is the freedom baby.View attachment DSCF3227.jpg


View attachment DSCF3225.jpg
  I hope it helps.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Very nice of you Rosie....   hope the oil help your hs friend...  you get any of them Harleys flipped yet?


----------



## Rosebud

Here is a pic of OUR Harlequin, thank you for your part again. Um the shed may have some stray pollen in there, so she can't go in there yet. I could put her outside and finish her under LED. What are your thoughts? She has the craziest single leaves, I don't understand, have only had a plant that was revegging have these.  She look a little over nuted to me.  She seems happy.

I have three clones of her that seem to be doing well. I will get more and not run out.View attachment DSCF3228.jpg


View attachment DSCF3229.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Ive never run her so I cant really tell ya about the leaves...  I believe Ive read she grows alil funky and is not a huge yielder but that's not why shes around...   def stay up on takin clones off her...  always nice to have a couple backups...


----------



## ston-loc

That is really awesome of you Rose. 

Speaking on the high CBD strains, I finally got the Mrs to actually smoke some of the Cannatonic that I have growing, yesterday. (Bought a gram at the dispensary to get an idea of whats to come.) She actually really likes it! She got home from work today and asked where it was cause she wanted some again, 

Excited to make some CBD concentrates so she can have her vape pen


----------



## Locked

She looks good...those single leaves are a bit trippy.  I have had this happen a couple times  from clones that were taken in flower.  They took for ever to grow out of it.  Green Mojo.


----------



## Rosebud

It isn't awesome of me, it is awesome if the medicine works.  

Way to get her hooked Ston~...LOL Mr rb finally likes the freedom baby and it is so nice to smoke a bowl with your partner. It saved our first year of marriage. ha

Did you try the cannatonic? What were your thoughts?


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah I tried it too. I tried it first to see what I thought for her. She cant do heady stuff at all. 
I tried it on a clear head to get an honest opinion. Was def different. Felt the relaxing body, happy eyed, weight off the shoulders feeling, but completely level headed. After feeling the affects I went back out and piggy backed a few rips of my sweet black angel haha. I actually ran a tough mudder race on saturday. Hurting like crazy yesterday. Super sore. Thats how I brought it up to her to try. We both smoked it and my back and shoulders instantly felt better. Im really excited about this one


----------



## Rosebud

Did you clone yours? i have harlequin but they haven't got legs yet. I hope to keep her around forever for those folks like your wife.  If it works for cramps my daughter may have to start growing. ha, why would she when she has me.

I am really glad your wife liked it.


----------



## ston-loc

I didn't clone either of them. Both are really similar aside from my different tying techniques when they were smaller. I don't have a spot set up to flower inside, so didn't keep any clones this year. 
As big as these two are, shouldn't have a problem always having some supply. Still have some seeds though. If this turns out good, can do more next year


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud I'm new here and have been reading though this thread. Sucks when we know sick people and wonder how we can treat them. RSO is great stuff. Giving it to someone that hasn't experienced the high will, most of the time, turn them off to it. There is a way to take the RSO and not get high. It's called tacking. Take a small dot, maybe an 1/8th of a grain of rice, and put it on your finger. Put it under your tongue or your lower gums and hold it there for at least 10 to 20 seconds. More to the 20 seconds. It helps if your gums or under your tongue is a little dry. This sends it first to the R1 receptors and that takes the high away. After lets say 10 minutes give the full dose. This works. I do it every day. I use RSO for pain and for overall health. Give this a try


----------



## Rosebud

Wow, I had never heard that before.  Welcome by the way. Glad you are here. What solvent do you use when you make yours? 
I take a piece the size of half a grain of rice nightly. It has taken away the need for blood sugar drugs.  I will try your suggestion. Thank you again.


----------



## Beemer

I forgot to mention that I have a crohn's patient that got off his pharmaceuticals. He is so happy. He still has to watch his diet, which isn't that hard. He does three things. He smokes a little in the evening for sleep, uses infused glycerin and some of the salve I make. This sound a little weird but he uses the salve anally. He says that helps the most. I have thought about make suppositories for this but haven't yet. The infused veg gylcerin is made with as much bud as you can into it. I usually go for 1:1 ratio and then If I can I will add more bud if possible. I cook it at 180f for a few hours and strain. He uses about a half of dopper full and puts it under his tongue but doesn't wait very long before he swallows. Just another thought.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> Wow, I had never heard that before.  Welcome by the way. Glad you are here. What solvent do you use when you make yours?
> I take a piece the size of half a grain of rice nightly. It has taken away the need for blood sugar drugs.  I will try your suggestion. Thank you again.



Good evening Rosebud. I use everclear 190 like you do. It's the safest solvent to use. I dose 3 time a day. morning noon and night. The first two I do at least a half of grain of harlequin and for night I use a indica oil. That is really cool that you are off your blood sugar drugs. :yay:I do the extraction a little different but the same.


----------



## Rosebud

I am growing harlequin myself for the first time. She is in flower and clone now. 

My husband thinks we should use ISO Alcohol .... I don't want to but I guess Rick Simpson suggests it. My husband feels sure the alcohol  will all leave and we will have straight RSO, but i worry about it. 

Nice to meet you, another washingtonian.  Do you go to Oregon to get your Everclear like we did?


----------



## Beemer

I happen to have been in South Dakota awhile back and bought it but I need more. What was the price down there?  The cost of everclear is just part of it. The new way I will be decarbing would work using ISO but there to me is still the scarey unknown.


----------



## thegloman

Rosebud said:


> I am not all that great thg, I was thinking the same thing. I had watched a video of RS making it and he used the whole plant, but now they are saying to just use bud. I didn't want to use any big leaves, but since he did, I did. Now i think i will go through it and remove all the bigger leaves. I wish i knew what proportion of bud is in there.. Maybe I can eyeball it. Mr rb is already looking at those hanging buds saying shouldn't those be in there????? lol. Well, now were talking my stash...lol I will probably end up putting half bud/ half shake. Thoughts? Thanks thg.
> 
> Thank you YYZ. I appreciate it.
> 
> All i am doing is reading about this stuff.




 Hi Rosebud,
 I'm sorry to hear about your loved ones & think you are doing a great thing.  I have a very loved companion who has aggressive lymphoma.
 His first dose of the drug he got put him into remission. All swelling went away & now I treat him daily with RSO.  Too soon to tell if it will help, but it can't hurt.  Oh yeah, he's my dog. 
 I've read that the leaf contains a higher percentage per weight of cbd than the bud.  If this is so, it would make sense to include ALL the leaf for RSO.
 If hash oil is the goal, bud only would be used due to higher percentage of THC.
 Keep up the good work


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you so much gloman.  I sure hope it works for your best friend. Give him a treat from me.  That is great the swelling went away.

The RSO turned out great last year, hopefully it will be as good this year. It sure helps with a lot of things,


----------



## rickyjack9

coconut oil is the newest thing for cannaoil. simple, delicious (Hemp Goddess doesn't like cannaoil taste. same for me until I tried walnut, sesame, or peanut oil tasted better than icky canola or vegetable oil.) Anyway read that coconut oil unrefined is best. im sold on the flavor and how it goes out and in as regards to being a solid. weird but tasty.
it was solid yesterday, today its melting at room temp. strange...kinda fun.
sorry about the lung discussion thing. yeah id get tired of hearing it too.
its just that I was vaping one day and had to call ER as I had serious chest breathing problems from out of nowhere.
PEACE


----------



## lovbnstoned

how good is RSO suppose to b,  cause i just had Tramadol,, taken away cause it's a controled substance,, so VA,  just automatically took off my Mrds list


----------



## Beemer

lovbnstoned said:


> how good is RSO suppose to b,  cause i just had Tramadol,, taken away cause it's a controled substance,, so VA,  just automatically took off my Mrds list



Good morning lovbnstoned. RSO or pure cannabis oil is the pure essences of our beloved herb. To me it's the cure all. If taken correctly it will heal your body. a 1/4 of a grain of rice will keep your pain at bay. In the past I was on tramadol and couldn't sleep when I took it. Work on the pain but the side effects sucked. I now take no pain meds, except for MMJ. I also make capsules for my wifes pain which was caused by radiation for cancer 35 years ago. With the capsules she was able to get off 180mg of morphine and 3 other drug for her pain. Our cardiologist told her to get off the drugs and try MMJ. It worked and she is now not taking the capsules everyday and she is actually getting a lot healthier. We do use a lot of other herbs for pain and inflammation. RSO is really good stuff and you will be happy you tried it. Just make sure you follow the proper preceedures in making it. I'm sure Rosebud and others will also let you know how good it is.


----------



## Rosebud

All I know is that my friend who is fighting her third round of ovarian cancer says it is the best thing for pain she has tried. She has cancer all through her body. Her cancer numbers have come down some. She is a very sick lady and it helps her make it through the pain.

It has made my blood sugar normal. That is pretty amazing. I don't take meds for that anymore.
I agree with everything Beemer has said. I think it is a cure all too. But i want it made as clean as possible and that is hard to do.


----------



## lovbnstoned

well the VA drop the tramdol,, cause it is not controled substancen i was on the tramdol,, n hydrocodone,, n i was still in pain,, but now im off both,, in worse pain. i'm praying that Florida picks up on the MJ,  cause i know it will work. if nothing else,, i just might start Growing. 
   I love watching the plants grow
  hope that everyone has a happy High Day


----------



## powerplanter

The VA seems to have a lot of Doctors who want to rule your world.  I think they like the power they have over peoples lives.  Especially those of use who have pain issues.  I can only think of one or two Doctors that I have gone to in my entire life who actually cared about my health and not their pocket books.MJ works so much better than those other drugs that they want to push.  My VA Doc. actually told me if I went through a program to stop smoking MJ she would start giving me pain meds.  I had to laugh.  She and I don't get along very well.  Good luck lbs, I hope you have a great day as well.


----------



## Rosebud

PP, your doctor needs to smoke a joint and get her head out of her PDR.  Just think if we still had medicine women and herbs and there was no pharmaceuticals...  I suppose a lot of people would die, but some would be better then on pain meds constantly.  We should have more respect for ancient Chinese medicine and etc. Sorry....I went off.


----------



## powerplanter

I agree Rose.  There are a lot of home remedies that we have forgotten about, Or they have been obscured by big Pharma.  I have also quit taking most of the meds. they were giving me.  They, the docs., had me on something for Lupus which they neglected to tell me it might make me go blind.  My eyes were getting so bad and I had no idea it was the meds.  Now I can't hardly see without my glasses.  The generic is Hydroxycloroquin.  Something like that.  The eye doc. was the one who let me know what was going on...


----------



## lovbnstoned

what got me the most was one time, i told the doc that my stomach is killing me,, cause all the pills i have to take( most of my pills i take 3 to 4 times a day  adding up to 24 to 27 a day ),, will what did he do,, he prescribe another pill just to take care of my stomach.  i laughed n said,, well i bet some cannabis would take care of all this.  he just looked at me ,, did say a word.
 i have chronic pain,, buling disc,, that is causing,, my right leg at the top, go numb, arthritis,, 100% PTSD,, fibergialga,, shoulder neck, at times,, from back of my foot up to my knee sharp pain,, had a major heart attack.  just a body of nothing,, but pain


----------



## lovbnstoned

Rose how u been doing these days,, down here,, we r starting to nice cool weather, in low 60's i love it,, open the windows,, put a fan there, n enjoy it while the AC is off


----------



## lovbnstoned

to all my fello tokers:joint:  a pleaseant happy high


----------



## Rosebud

Lovb, do you not have medical marijuana in Florida?  That is a crime all the drugs you are on and how one plant could maybe replace a few of those.  

We got our harvest in just in time..been raining all week and yes, in the 60'a .  Get feeling better my friend, so sorry you hurt like you do.


----------



## lovbnstoned

were voting on it this coming month,  i know my primary doctor,, have been talkin about it


----------



## lovbnstoned

every have a happy High ,, today


----------



## powerplanter

I hope another state makes it...good luck lbs.


----------



## lovbnstoned

crossing fingers n toes,, thank PP,, we need
n hope that all my fello tokers:48: have a Happy High thro out the day


----------



## BobBuckman

great read, thank you

a couple of questions..

1. ISO or Everclear ?
2. how much mmj should I start with (for me only?)
3. when cooking off the solvent, can this be done indoors safely? (cops behind and to the side of me)
4. how long does the end product stay good for, and how to store it? if you are saying use 1/2 grain of rice, just one of those syringes in the picture would last me foreeeeeverrrrr..

thank you!

(just read this so scratch #3..)
Make sure you are in a very well ventilated area and set up a fan to carry the solvent fumes away. The fumes are very flammable. Be sure to stay away from red-hot elements, sparks, cigarettes etc. that could ignite the fumes.

(scratch #4)
Q. How long can the oil last? forever? What is the best storage, fridge, freezer, pantry? Thanks. Natural Healing
A. In a syringe and if kept in a dark cold place the oil will last for years, especially if you manage to protect the oil against visitors and family, namely women, because they seem to like ingesting the oil even more than men.
The moment women in your family find out about the rejuvenating effects of the oil, you will not have to worry about how long the oil will last, it will always get eaten or used topically very quickly. If you want to preserve your supply of the oil, do not tell women that cosmetics with 20-30% of the oil will do miracles for their complexion and make them look as young as physically possible, otherwise they will simply take it from you no matter what you will try to say or do and you will not have to worry about how long the oil will last.
This is not (meant as) a sexist comment, I am only informing of what I have seen happen many times, it is just an observation and an attempt to draw attention to what the oil can do for your complexion regardless of the gender.


----------



## Rosebud

There is a funny video, only funny cause the Natural path was dressed funny, but she shows it can be done with an  ounce of herb...

I will get you that video. She does it in her kitchen.  [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sGWxz0DMSI[/ame]

Everclear. 

It is good stuff for sure. But you can have too much and wish you hadn't.:~)  I have no idea why this shows young women with no clothes on.... That isn't the video really.


----------



## BobBuckman

excellent video, thank you!


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you Multi. I had only heard of this briefly, interesting read. This was first written in 1982. I wonder how they found this info out... We will be making a new batch very soon.

Thanks for thinking of us. Mr rb is doing well. Really well.  Awesome article.


----------



## Beemer

Good morning Rosebud and all. This is exactly the method that I use. The couple that started this is a very informed and have done a massive amount of research. They have developed a very good way to extract and to dose. I do not get stoned when I tack the correct way. Doing it the way that is stated above is a great way to dose. You should stop over at 420 and read the different threads on making, dosing and curing. It's a very good read. Doing the extraction their way makes a very clean oil. Very little chlorophyll and plant waxes. Just pure essence of cannabis. I will talk to motco and see if I can move the info over here also.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Beemer, the more info the better. That tacking thing is very interesting to me. It is almost time to make a run to oregon to get the everclear to make some more.


----------



## rickyjack9

for whats it worth, coconut oil cannaoil is my decided favorite. I find it tastier, and probably healthier. the saturated fats are not bad as previously thought.
slightly more expensive, but unrefined virgin coconut oil is for me. just wanted to put a healthier way to get your thc out there. no lung abuse. I smoked for 44 yrs prior to learning this. I use good bud. smoking or vaping takes its toll down the road.
other than missing the 'social' aspect, its working for me. THC helps me sleep at night.
decarb doubles the potency. I use the mason jar inside a crockpot, method. fyi.


----------



## Rosebud

Nice Ricky. Glad the coconut oil works for you. I might like to try that in a tincture sometime but for RSO, you need strong solvent.  I hate that word solvent....sounds so chemically to me.


----------



## rickyjack9

got that right. I tried alcohol/solvent method to extract the THC, but failed miserably.
plus I don't like the residue taste. evaporate, etc. but I guess if you do it right....
whatever works. if made correctly, sounds like an excellent oil tincture. 
I get so high on coconut cannaoil, that now I only do it before bed. it helps me sleep/relax.
when doing during day, sometimes I feel kinda drunk, in a way...
seems from what ive read, RSO made well would be very nice. 
after I read that tbspn coconut oil is a good daily health idea, I was sold.
I know THC dissolves in alcohol, or fats such as butter, oils. cheap oil tastes yukky to me.
even top of the line walnut, sesame, peanut oils taste better than canola or veg but most have more poly and mono unsaturated fats. coconut oil has almost zero of these type fats.
glad people are finding their THC without lunging it so much. imho.   get good sleep
thanks rosebud.


----------



## mojoganjaman

I make my batches by the lb of bud...when it is "done", its not...it takes at least a month on top of the fridge to purge the remaining solvent...so get a couple oz of oil, clean it, then a month before you run out, make another batch....my .02


mojo


----------



## stonedagain714

Rosebud said:


> So a little update. A very old (from highschool) friend called me tonight. She has survived ovarian cancer 2 or 3 times. Well, she had to go to Seattle to a very prestigious hospital. She has found out that she has metastasis to throat, esophagus, stomach, pancreas and liver.. They are starting chemo tomorrow. She asked the head of oncology surgery about Rick Simpson oil. He said there are good studies out of Israel. He told her to take it! Along with her chemo.... I am in shock, in a good way. She is coming tomorrow to get the Pink momma oil I got back from a friend who couldn't handle the stonedness.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed that she can fight one more time... So shocked about the surgeon.



check out bad kat cannapharm there is a recipe, think it was oil' without getting the stoned affects.forget what it was called,but there are a few recipes on her site.she recently did a gig with rick simpson. been doing a lot of reading on this subject for a friend of mine.by the way nice thread----carboxyl intact medical oil


----------



## Rosebud

Multi, have you done the Tacking yet?


----------



## Rosebud

I gotta tell ya, I made that Harlequin tincture with all the plant i had, but I saved a bud. I smoked that baby last night as I was in a lot of pain, and that stuff works. Well.I am shocked how well it worked. I didn't expect it to.

when i have some time soon i will read your info....thanks both of you.


----------



## lyfespan

YYZ Skinhead said:


> Rose, you and your pharmacology both rock...you remind me of the folks at my go-to dispensary, where each pharmacist has the compassion of ten.  You got a big heart and lots of inventiveness.  :heart:  :fly:
> 
> P.S.  CVS has the syringes as well, and Rite Aid probably has them...they make it possible to get the dose into the esophagus whilst bypassing the bitter receptors.



You can also put doses into empty capsules from vitamin shoppe


----------



## lyfespan

Thank you for this thread rosebud, I was also looking into rso for my friends that have MS.


----------



## lovbnstoned

Rose Bud
whats the Halequin Tincture,, ( something new ) ???


----------



## Rosebud

Harlequin is a high cbd plant and no THC, or very little. I made a tincture out of it for some friends with pain issues and I tried it and it worked well for pain, and I was so very surprised. It is a good muscle relaxer.  I used the whole plant and 151 rum to make the tincture. I let it set a week to burn off some of the alcohol and it seems to be fine.

Thanks for coming by lovb. How are you feeling?


----------



## Rosebud

multifarious said:


> "Tacking"
> 
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/m...rick-simpson-concentrated-cannabis-oil-4.html




I have read almost all of that thread. Very interesting, i haven't had an explanation yet of why it works like that... Very slow ingestion? Cannabinoid receptors? I sent it to a very ill patient to read too. She will do it I bet. She is on her third round of ovarian cancer. It is shocking she is alive. She is the patient thats cancer marker numbers went down by a lot in a week on RSO. BUt she can't take the drugged feeling with all the other chemo and drugs that go with chemo. 

Thanks Multi. Very fascinating.  How did people figure this out???


----------



## Lesso

Rose, after you burn off the alcohol in the rice cooker, you put it on the burner....does the decarb the oil?


----------



## Rosebud

Lesso, i believe it was decarbed during the cooking process. I didn't decarb in the oven prior.  I need to research that before my next batch.


----------



## lovbnstoned

ok,, i guess best i can ,, started to grow,, but i already know that so,, i so maybe March or april,, i should b harvesting,, will b nice to try my own ,, smoke,, just wish were closer so i could share with y'all


----------



## Rosebud

Lovb, I was just thinking about you. You are going to love your own smoke. So happy you are able to grow again.


----------



## Rosebud

Multi, I knew I studied up on it prior to making but that was over a year ago. stoner rosebud.
View attachment thank you.jpg​


----------



## Beemer

Good day weed Rosebud. The threads over on 420mag are done by Motoco and his wife and are really good info. I have tacked for around 6 months, 3 times a day, for wellnes to fight off things that could turn to cancer. I hoping to repair this old bod so I don't have to worry about throat cancer. Tacking is, as far as I'm concerned, the best way to take the oil. It's the straight track to the CB1 receptors with no high. In the time that I have been doing it I've only been high maybe 2 times and that was due to not tacking it right or me just wanting to get high. Our wonderful oil can and does cure all kinds of things including and foremost cancer. The way he makes the oil it comes out very clean with hardly any waxes or chlorophyll. Good stuff


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you I will read the thread. Thanks again.


----------



## Rosebud

This is copied from a post I posted on the Magical butter machine thread.

Hi guys, a long time ago before christmas i made an 8 hour tincture with our new favorite machine. Well it sat out on the counter with a paper towel over the 3.5 cups of tincture that i got to make RSO. Fast forward like two weeks or so and all but 1.5 cups of the everclear had evaporated. I am thinking, if this keeps up it will just make it's own oil... 

Today we had windy warm 55F degree day. So i took the hot plate outside and cooked off the booze... This was my third time and i really like the consistency of this better then i made before. I used 40 grams of bud, no shake. And this is what I got. I decided to use small syringes this time so more people can try it. These have only two ml in each syringe and the amount on the plate is probably 1 ml. I will be trying some of this shortly. If this works this cuts my time down by a whole day. WOW 

I am always scared to try it the first time, i have had too much before and it wasn't fun. 

It is kind of hard to see  the syringes at the top of the picture. 

View attachment 001.jpg


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> This is copied from a post I posted on the Magical butter machine thread.
> 
> Hi guys, a long time ago before christmas i made an 8 hour tincture with our new favorite machine. Well it sat out on the counter with a paper towel over the 3.5 cups of tincture that i got to make RSO. Fast forward like two weeks or so and all but 1.5 cups of the everclear had evaporated. I am thinking, if this keeps up it will just make it's own oil...
> 
> Today we had windy warm 55F degree day. So i took the hot plate outside and cooked off the booze... This was my third time and i really like the consistency of this better then i made before. I used 40 grams of bud, no shake. And this is what I got. I decided to use small syringes this time so more people can try it. These have only two ml in each syringe and the amount on the plate is probably 1 ml. I will be trying some of this shortly. If this works this cuts my time down by a whole day. WOW
> 
> I am always scared to try it the first time, i have had too much before and it wasn't fun.
> 
> It is kind of hard to see  the syringes at the top of the picture.
> 
> View attachment 221285


Rose this is awesome news, like you, I too have been playing with the MB, make a huge batch of butter after the first test run. I also took a half gallon mason jar packed it with popcorn buds and filled it with 1.75l of everclear, it's one week into a two week marinating process, then into the MB for tincture, then rso.


----------



## 000StankDank000

So when will my syringe be in the mail rose? LoL
I would test it for ya  . I ate 2 Grams my first time in gel caps and it was a nice buzz but I could see it being very over powering for some. 
My experience with tincture was very unpleasant was told to put 2 drops under my torque and it was like gasoline that make me nauseous sucked. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## rickyjack9

when I tried making rso using everclear, I made 4 oz using a whole pound. failure.
so I prefer decarbed coconut oil cannaoil, one ounce pot makes 14 oz of coconut cannaoil.
and that's over 30 tbspn, so 30 nights. this is my green mounds bar as this oil solidifies at room temperature and lasts long time in jar. im happy. my lungs are happier now too. other oils were less tasty imho. 5 min to stop crave. 1 hr to get small high. lasts 10 hrs.
keep away from kids unless u want pharma to complain more than they already do.
 pharma is in business to dispense pill after pill after pill. and not cheap. no thanks.
grow free medicine. better than pills, tobacco, alcohol... keep away from children.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes you have mentioned that. I prefer everclear...isn't that great there is more then one way to do it.


----------



## orangesunshine

hey rb---have you tried winterizing the rso---i like the pasta but the syringes look even better


----------



## Beemer

Good morning Rosebud. I found everclear at the local tribal liquor store for 41 a half gallon plus tax ofcourse. comes to about 50. That's not to bad.


----------



## Rosebud

orangesunshine said:


> hey rb---have you tried winterizing the rso---i like the pasta but the syringes look even better



Winterizing the rso, what?

Beemer that is great. I got 3 half gallons for 136.00 Too darn much money...but it is nice for this.


----------



## Rosebud

I tell you guys the magical butter machine is saving me at least 10 hours of boiling off. Now it takes 15 min. I make the tincture in that then boil it off. 

I don't know what winterizing is I guess.

I will get mr rb right on that. LOL  

Multi, i studied the other night for so long trying to figure out decarbing for the highest cbd's.  First of all i have never had chemistry, wish when i was 16 some teacher would have said, now rosebud, you need to take chemistry because when you are in your 60's you will be making medicine for people out of pot. I would have done it.  As far as I can figure we are in the dark ages and flying by the seat of our pants making this stuff for cancer patients, and that scares me. I just want a book, and there isn't any.  If I watch run from the cure one more time. I hate big pharm.  I don't mean to sound like a conspiracy theorist but follow the money.


----------



## rickyjack9

big pharma is a monopoly. THC will impact profits.
alcohol profits too. RSO, oils, healthier than vapor, bong, joint due to lungs.
but social interaction counts for something. to each their own.


----------



## Rosebud

http://www.cannabis-med.org/data/pdf/en_2013_01_1.pdf   If i understand this study, which is always a worry, ha, they are saying the terpins are lost and so are cbd's during decarbing.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rosie   any questions you have shoot the general a pm at the other spot...  if anyone will have answers for you it is him...   he is literally from another galaxy...  :48:


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you, I will do just that.


----------



## Beemer

Rosebud said:


> http://www.cannabis-med.org/data/pdf/en_2013_01_1.pdf   If i understand this study, which is always a worry, ha, they are saying the terpins are lost and so are cbd's during decarbing.



Good evening Rosebud, This study is done very poorly as far as I'm concerned. To long of a soak, and decarbing way to low in temp with the double boiler and then using the oven just doesn't have the controls a person needs for proper decarb. I'm waiting for a message back from Motoco on his thoughts on it. Just my 2 cents worth, worth about  a penny.


----------



## Rosebud

You got that right Beemer, there are no studies as there has been no money to do studies, but we got to up the game from Rick Simpson using a 2x4 in a bucket with solvent...
That is the only study I can find and I can't find anything else. I have always decarbed in a 200 degree oven for 30 min. But if i am ruining the terpins then i don't want to do that. 
I appreciate your 1 penny Beemer.... now if we put that with mine we will have 2 cents.


----------



## MR1

Rosebud, fill a bowl or two and read this if you like. http://www.cannabis-med.org/data/pdf/2001-03-04-7.pdf


----------



## umbra

Hi Rose, have you tried contacting Grey Wolf over at skunkpharm. They do more research on this than anyone else I can think of.


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, you guys!!!! THANK YOU.  Whilst i was sleeping away you guys were helping me. Thank you. Multi, the book, it is 1000.00 us american dollars...  That is the most expensive book i have ever seen on amazon.

I will get lots more coffee, some cookies to smoke and start going through all these wonderful links you all provided. THANK YOU.


----------



## Rosebud

MR1 said:


> Rosebud, fill a bowl or two and read this if you like. http://www.cannabis-med.org/data/pdf/2001-03-04-7.pdf




I just read that article and understood 3/4...not bad. one thing i learned is that rats having torticollis (stiff neck) responded well to cbd.  So thank you MR1, that was a great read... Boy is there great stuff in our beloved plant. Antibiotics, antifungals, the list goes on.... Everyone should be taking it.  Now to figure out about decarbing.  off to Skunkpharm...never been there. I can't thank you all enough.


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> Off to Skunkpharm...never been there.



That is the FIRST place I go now. They really do seem to be the expert in novice (if that makes sense). LOL

What I mean is, many of the experiments they do are with common items that can be done at home.

Great info there, for sure.


----------



## lyfespan

Very nice finds on the decarbing


----------



## rickyjack9

ive always decarbed using microwave 2 minutes, 3 or 4 times or as needed.
2 min doesn't 'destroy' anything except water content.
2 min 3 times is not the same as 6 min microwave. I was sceptic but it worked.
weed shrinks but is dry and decarbed.
THEN it goes into an oil. heated few hrs. very potent after straining.
I use coconut oil. its my green mounds bar (tbspn) and solid sorta like butter.


----------



## Rosebud

If your decarbing in a microwave you are perhaps ruining your thc levels.  Too hot.


----------



## Rosebud

I wouldn't either microwave my bud to decarboxylate.


----------



## Hackerman

Anyone have any links to any research or tests that have been done with a microwave?


----------



## Beemer

http://www.laleva.cc/environment/microwave.html


----------



## Hackerman

Interesting read but I meant some research relative to cannabis and the use of a microwave.

What is the temp of the inside of a microwave during use at 1000w? Or less if you have an adjustable power microwave (which most are these days).

Personally, I love to cook so I almost never use a microwave for anything. Never really liked the entire idea. However, my opinion aside, I wonder what the real story is on a microwave and cannabis.

Does it get too hot (over 250 or 300F)at any power setting? Does it evaporate any of the canabanoids? Which ones? How does it affect the canabanoids, especially the THC and the CBD?

These are some the questions I would like to see some solid answers to. I wonder if Skunkparm has done anything on this? I'll pop over and check.


----------



## umbra

seriously? here you go...http://milestonesci.com/products/microwave-extraction.html

I posted this before. Not into repeating myself. I won't post it again!


----------



## Batman

Wow! Looks fantastic!


----------



## Rosebud

Hi guys,
I am doing a quick batch of rso for a fellow grower that is sick. Glad i had a lot of Nurse larry.  You might notice i kept some leaf on this, i did that hoping for a bit more cbd.. I really need to get this tested..  

  decarb in process.View attachment 001.jpg


View attachment 002.jpg



My very straight son just came in and said, mother....we stood outside to talk as he would have gone to work smelling like POT.


----------



## Rosebud

Is this not the cutest container of RSO that you have ever seen?




View attachment 009.jpg​


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Is this not the cutest container of RSO that you have ever seen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222670​



Oh yeah it's so cute, take that shot and you'd be in a cute world


----------



## Rosebud

That is solid RSO.. you took that you might die..lol


----------



## Rick

Looking good Rose.

My first concentrated cannabis oil came out much a much lighter color and tastes fantastic.

I decided to decarb after evaporating off my solvent as you can monitor the process visually and more accurately than using the oven.


----------



## Rosebud

I do that too rick, it decarbs as it cooks off.  What kind of herb did you use?


----------



## lyfespan

Rose, I was wondering if a coffee maker hot plate would work for getting the alcohol out. Kinda hoping to just put the mix outta the MB into a large measuring cup and set up the coffee hot plate outside and just let her rip.

What do you think?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, i think it might lyfespan. After taking out of the machine, i use a small saucepan and have the thermometer in the oil and boil off the booze at 175-180 F then i end up pouring that into a 1 cup stainless measuring cup, and that works well to finish it. I started with 80 grams this time, you could do 40  grams in the measuring cup.  You also need a dropper with cold water to place the 4 drops of water in at the end.  It is so cool when you see the light green cloud of clorophyl leave the pot... it finishes fast...so have your water drops there ready.


----------



## lyfespan

Rosebud said:


> Yes, i think it might lyfespan. After taking out of the machine, i use a small saucepan and have the thermometer in the oil and boil off the booze at 175-180 F then i end up pouring that into a 1 cup stainless measuring cup, and that works well to finish it. I started with 80 grams this time, you could do 40  grams in the measuring cup.  You also need a dropper with cold water to place the 4 drops of water in at the end.  It is so cool when you see the light green cloud of clorophyl leave the pot... it finishes fast...so have your water drops there ready.



I have been a chicken about cooking off the alcohol, I have been just letting it evap like you did, I'll probably cook it off this weekend, I didn't know about the gas cloud or drops of water I guess I better watch some YouTube on this first , lol


----------



## Rosebud

I can help you lyfespan. the first time is scary but not now. It is in the 50s here so it is easy to go on the patio. A fan is nice to carry the booze away so you don't get inebriated like i did.  You are just cooking about  and it looks very lime green on top of the bubbles..then it just all flys away... trippy. ha.  Then the oil gets thick and you can see the bottom of the pan. and you are crazy stirring and then you add 4 drops of water for 80 grams of pot. then you quickly put it where it will live, syringes or whatever. you have to work fast before it hardens.. Immediately soak your pan or throw away, in Dawn with boiling water and use a brush to clean it out immediately. The brush will be toast, i promise. but it is worth the brush to clean  the pan.  Let me know if you have other questions.  Phoenix tears. com it RS websight.


----------



## Michael94

Rosebud said:


> Is this not the cutest container of RSO that you have ever seen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222670​



Yeah it's cute.


----------



## Rick

Rosebud said:


> I do that too rick, it decarbs as it cooks off.  What kind of herb did you use?



While boiling off the solvent in a rice cooker undoubtedly does cause "some" decarboxylation it certainly does not fully decarboxylate the oil.

To fully decarboxylate the oil I transfer my oil from the rice cooker to a smaller container in an oil bath set at 190F. 
This is when the observable decarboxylation process begins. 
As the oil heats the COOH carboxyl group of atoms are released as observable bubbles of H20 and CO2. 
I continue to bump up the temp until I reach 250F. 
Once no more bubbles are observed in the oil the decarboxylation process is complete. 

I would never heat the cannabis in the oven to decarboxylate it when making medicinal oils. 
That process is totally blind as you're unable to observe the decarboxylation process. The oil bath method gives a much more precise activated oil.

For more information on Decarboxylation Greywolf @ Skunkpharm has a great article that can be found here http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/


----------



## Rosebud

So Rick , you give me bad rep on my birthday... come in to my thread and give me crap... I don't think the people that are using my oil are complaining.  How wasteful you say???
I am sorry that you think i am wasteful. I have no way to reclaim the booze...
Go away.  You have made your point MANY TIMES. How much RSO are you making for sick folks?


----------



## WeedHopper

I use an Oven to Decarb and it kicks my ACE. I Use 270f for 30 mins,,works great. Ive tried different times and temps and this one seems to work the best.
 Then I mix my herb with Peanut Butter and Walnut oil and eat it right off the spoon. Taste like roasted almonds and peanuts. I weigh out(after decarb) about 0.7 grams,,thats about all i need to do the trick.


----------



## rickyjack9

weedhopper knows his facts.
hint: cooler can be made cheap with using old mini-fridge.
just drill 2 holes in the side for hoses.


----------



## rickyjack9

hmmm peanut butter and walnut oil? sounds good.
I like coconut oil or sesame oil. 
might try weedhoppers method. no crockpot needed. hmmm


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep, its fast and easy. I like the fact that i can eat my medicated peanut butter or buttered toast and im good for 4 or 5 hours and it controls my BP all day 107/72 to 114/76.
And Walnut oil is real good for your heart.


----------



## 420circuit

I make RSO with Everclear also and have been taking it daily for about 3 years to treat a form of brain cancer called ependymoma, a glioma. Recently I grew an R-14er, also known as R4 or Charlotte's Web, a very low THC strain that has high levels of CBD. The oil from this plant is quite different and would probably help with MS symptoms. I have tried doses from 100mg to 650mg and noticed that there is a calming effect, like a muscle relaxant. My typical dose has been 100-200mg of "regular" cannabis oil per day, usually around 5PM, so it has time to wear off by 6AM. This is a pic of the R-14er plant. It has varigated leaves and looks deformed. Oh, I also have been using a counter top still to recycle the Everclear and find about 75% can be recovered. 

View attachment R-14er day 57 flower 2.jpg


View attachment R-14er day 57 flower 6.jpg


View attachment RSO 1 small.jpg


----------



## 420circuit

This pdf shows how I make the oil, blend with coconut oil and put into measured dose capsules. It seems to be working and is helping with palliative care. Good to see people using Everclear as a solvent instead of the more dangerous and toxic stuff. 

View attachment Cannabis Oil minimized.pdf


----------



## 420circuit

When taking cannabis oil as a treatment for disease it can be difficult to take a full gram in a single day because of the mental effects. After a few years I still have trouble with amounts over about 200mg. What I find works well is to take the oil from a CBD plant like CW in the morning, about 100mg, and then take the 'regular' oil made from Indica dom. strains and spend the evening at home. Anything over about 100mg and you will want to stay home and not drive. The effects from the CBD oil are not as intense as with the regular oil, so it is still possible to get out and function, but the calming and muscle relaxing effects help with pain and spasticity. I really think this CBD oil would be helpful for MS symptoms, perhaps at a higher dose, maybe 300-500mg and supplement with regular oil, dosed to the patient's tolerance. After quite a lot of experimentation I find that growing a separate all CBD strain allows the best treatment options as the amounts can be easily adjusted. My latest plan is to process each strain into oil separately in order to get a better picture of their individual unique effects. I have been just dumping them all together, all Indica dom. strains, when making oil, but find too much difference between batches as far as effects, so will try to dial it in better by processing them separately. 

View attachment 1-9-2014 Harlequin day 50.jpg


----------



## redpassion

Hi Rosebud, I have just lost a long message to you regarding the making of the oil. I cannot write it all again but will write to you every evening adding a bit at a time. The first thing is to make your oil without the leaves! Just use your dried buds and don't forget to decarboxylate them first in an oven for 30 minutes not hotter than 110°c., otherwise your resin will begin to evaporate and you will be left with an oil that cannot help your friends. By decarboxylating your buds you will have a very potent oil. Decarboxylation converts THCA to THC. The "A" stands for carboxylate acid. Meet you tomorrow. Good night my friend.


----------



## Rosebud

I always decarb, thaks redpassion.


----------



## Kraven

Rosebud said:


> I always decarb, thaks redpassion.



yup :48:


----------



## deadkndys

Would one need to decarb strains low in thc but high in cbd?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yep,,,or all ya have is CBDA.
http://theleafonline.com/c/science/2014/07/cannabinoid-profile-crash-course-cbda/


----------



## Rosebud

That is a very nice link WH, i have never heard of The Leaf before..Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud

420 circuit, Thank you so much for your info. That is very helpful.  Nice plant you have there. Thanks again. nice to know. You are way ahead of me in terms of dosing.


----------



## 420circuit

The weight of a filled size 0 zero capsule is about 650mg, so when I make edible oil, I add enough coconut oil to match the weight of the cannabis oil and fill the capsules, giving a 325mg dose, which works fine for Charlotte's Web, but for the regular cannabis oil I find that anything over 100mg requires a bit of planning to ensure that I don't get stuck somewhere when it kicks in. Knowing the amount of oil really is important with these, especially when doing the Rick Simpson protocol. A 50% blend with coconut oil has about 17mg per drop, so that is another way to get your dose into the range you are looking for.

I have read online that CBD cancels out the THC side effects and have found no truth to this at all. I took 325mg of CW oil an hour ago and will be taking 325mg of Goji oil in a few minutes. Not going to drive anywhere for dinner because that Goji will be kicking in in an hour and in 3 hours I will be a red eyed couch potato.


----------



## 420circuit

Just dropping in to update the strain specific edible oils testing, 3 strains done, Goji OG, Blue Dream and Harlequin.

I am working on finding a strain that will provide pain relief with manage-able side effects.

The 3 strains tested for effects came out like this:

1. Goji OG - Pleasantly stoned, mild pain relief, sleepy after a few hours.
2. Blue Dream - Not a strong stone from this oil, slightly euphoric, good pain relief, not too sleepy, but still effective.
3. Harlequin - The high is actually not very pleasant, but some pain relief and a slightly paranoid effect, my least favorite oil. Funny, this one is around 1:1 THC/CBD, but the stone is not comfortable to me, brings the 'noids and a certain nervous-ness. I think that the sativa comes thru too well for this plant to be a good source of medical oil.

Tried 100 and 325mg doses, also did full day high dose tests and found that 1300mg of any of these knocks me down. Spoke with a local intrepid psycho-naut about high doses and learned that upwards of a couple grams may require a bucket, your stomach may reject high amounts, like over 2 grams. I know a burn victim who ate 3 grams and tossed 'em back (puked) after about 20 minutes. That was oil he purchased at a shop. If you were interested in recreational application of edible oil, my suggestion would be to limit consumption to around a gram to avoid vomiting. The combination of sleeping and puking can be hazardous. (jimi)

Regarding the possibility of contamination, it is important that we kill off any microbes when making edibles. The method that I use to make oil with Everclear heats it up both during the extraction and later during decarb, which for me is done at 248f for enough time to "Pasteurize" any microbes, about half hour. I also glove up for making caps and then keep them frozen during storage. After brewing beer for a while I am learning how important this stuff is, a single microbe can ruin a whole batch of beer. A single microbe can also potentially kill someone, think Listeria or Staph.

Planning to test oil from Triple Deez when the buds are ready in a few
weeks. Several people say they use Diesel for pain relief, will be
interesting to see how it behaves as an edible.

When taking edible oils for medical reasons it makes sense to mix it up with different strains. The entourage effect is getting more attention recently, the idea of eating more of the plant than just the THC. This entourage effect also implies that there could be compounds in some strains that are more effective than others, but the science is not clear about the details. So I mix it up and still plan to make/take edible oil made from a variety of strains in addition to having some strain specific caps for special purposes, like to sleep or for pain. BTW, it seems to be working.


----------



## Bongofury

I've been following Rosebuds thread and I'm wondering WHY peeps use all buds and no trim in with the mix. I wondered cause I harvested one of my plants yesterday and I noticed the sugar leaves I manicure have a lot of sugar, and then the secondary leaves has a bit of good stuff too. Just wondering why not to use the trim for RSO?


----------



## Rosebud

I do use trim for rso. Really.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I do use trim for rso. Really.



Cool. We'll have more RSO then. I like that idea. Thanks Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

I ran out of trim a long time ago. I use it first mixed with bud. Now i am down to only bud so i use that to make it.  Good luck and if i can help you bongo, please let me know.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I ran out of trim a long time ago. I use it first mixed with bud. Now i am down to only bud so i use that to make it.  Good luck and if i can help you bongo, please let me know.



Thank you Rosebud. I appreciate that. I am keeping only the main cola's for smoking so I will have plenty of buds to use with the trim. I ordered a grinder the other day. I'm getting ready. Looking for non bleached coffee strainers. I have the Kleen Extract. 

It will be a few months off before the bud is ready. Still growing ending it's 9th week of flower on Saturday. Still little to no amber. I'm hangin' in there.


----------



## Bongofury

I have read many posts and articles on decarbing and there are many temperature and duration time variances. I'm confused as to what temp and time period to use. What is the exact procedure? Here is what I think.

1.  Cure bud and trim for 2 months.
2.  Grind bud and trim.
3.  Place bud and trim on cookie sheet and place in pre heated oven to 240 deg.
     for (30 to 60 minutes?)
4.  Done decarbing.

I'm looking for an oven temp. gauge for accuracy.  

How did I do?

I have 7 ounces to work with.


----------



## Rosebud

You did great. I would decarb at 240 for 30-40 minutes depending on the size of the nugs.

Sounds good.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> You did great. I would decarb at 240 for 30-40 minutes depending on the size of the nugs.
> 
> Sounds good.



I'm grinding the nugs so 30 minutes sounds good.

Thanks Rosebud. I'm sure I'll have more questions as the time to make the oil approaches.


----------



## Rosebud

Glad to help if i can bongo.


----------



## Grower13

you be careful boiling off the solvent bong..........


----------



## Rosebud

I needs to be done outside. Yes.


----------



## Bongofury

I have one of those budder machines on the way you suggested and gave me a discount code for Rosebud. I plan on boiling off outside on a concrete driveway Grower13. I'll be careful.


----------



## Bongofury

Hello everyone. I think I'm almost ready. I have a gallon of Klean extraxt. My Magical Butter maker arrived. My grinder arrived and I ground up all my trim. I trimmed while they were still wet, it was easy but more time consuming Than I thought. I think the trim is ready to go at 3 weeks from harvest. Everything is in jars now. The AK47 buds are real airy and dried and cured fast so I think I can go ahead and grind those up and make a batch. I gotta tell ya, I'm pretty dang excited. 

I went all out and purchased an oven temp. gauge, I forget. I'm having a moment. 

This week end or early next week maybe. I'm pumped. 

Peace and Understanding.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Woohoo bong can't wait to see pics of your end product! Best of luck and stay safe brother!!


----------



## Bongofury

Sweetmansticky said:


> Woohoo bong can't wait to see pics of your end product! Best of luck and stay safe brother!!



Thanks my friend.


----------



## trillions of atoms

I remember when you started this thread.

Update on my prostate cancer patient.


His numbers are down and he can get it up again!!


For a man that's bigger than hitting the lottery.  Lmao


It cures!!!


----------



## Rosebud

TOA that is awesome. We are having some hopeful results on a brain cancer and  a lady with MS..  It makes me happier than anything when this stuff works!

Bongo, did you get a thermometer to see the exact temp of when you are cooking it off? That is important. Also, the few drops of water for the end of the cooking needs to be ready and at the cooking site. Don't be going anywhere to get it, when you need it you need it stat.  Let me know if I can help. Seriously. we could talk on the phone if you need it. I have messed up some oil and i don't want you to make the same mistakes.

Also, please have your syringes ready,but DO NOT PUT BOILING OIL IN SYRINGES. they will melt.   I ruined a batch like that...


----------



## Bongofury

That's awesome TOA.



Rosebud said:


> TOA that is awesome. We are having some hopeful results on a brain cancer and  a lady with MS..  It makes me happier than anything when this stuff works!



Hopeful results with my brother also. He is six weeks into RSO therapy.



> Bongo, did you get a thermometer to see the exact temp of when you are cooking it off? That is important.



I got it for the decarb. How would I use it in the magical butter maker?



> Also, the few drops of water for the end of the cooking needs to be ready and at the cooking site. Don't be going anywhere to get it, when you need it you need it stat.



Should I use distilled water? 



> Let me know if I can help. Seriously. we could talk on the phone if you need it. I have messed up some oil and i don't want you to make the same mistakes.



Wow Rosebud. You are awesome. I'm not sure how to use the magical butter maker but it is still boxed up lol. I've been really busy with work. 



> Also, please have your syringes ready,but DO NOT PUT BOILING OIL IN SYRINGES. they will melt.   I ruined a batch like that...



Mrs. Bongo and I were just talking last night about rounding up the syringes this week.

Rosebud, I am looking forward to your help. Thank you.


----------



## Rosebud

If your end result is RSO, then you do a 4 hour tincture in the machine. Then you go outside and cook off all the booze on a hot plate. It is very flammable. You need an instant read thermometer on that. You don't want to destroy the pot but you do want to cook off the booze. I always have to look up the right temp, i can never remember that.

I wish there was a better way than syringes. I have used a tiny glass cup and the patient just takes a tooth pic and gets it that way. He puts the rso between two chocolate chips and lets it melt and swallow.  It is VERY hard when done. He has requested I make it thinner... I am thinking a bit of coconut oil at the end but haven't done that yet.


----------



## Bongofury

> If your end result is RSO, then you do a 4 hour tincture in the machine.



I don't understand. Here is what is in my head. 

Grind the material.  Decarb for 30 minutes at 240 F. Put the material in a glass jar or such and pour the Kleen extract in so it just covers the material. Agitate the material with a wooden paint stirrer for three minutes. Pour the material thru a non bleached coffee strainer or cheese cloth or both and into another glass container. Repeat this entire action.

Pour this new liquid into the butter maker and boil off. I forget the temp also. Just before the material is completely boiled off, put a drop or 2 of water in and continue to boil off until all boiling bubbles stop.

Here is where I am confused. I have read to put this oil on a coffee warmer. ?


----------



## Bongofury

I checked on the instant thermometers and the price range from 9.99 to 99.99. Which one do you use Rosebud?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud, here is the pic you wanted to see.


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, that isn't RSO. That is cbd oil.

Is that all yellow? What is the black i am seeing? Do you want me to erase that pic now?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Ok, that isn't RSO. That is cbd oil.
> 
> Is that all yellow? What is the black i am seeing? Do you want me to erase that pic now?



He said he gets really buzzed.  Really buzzed.


----------



## Bongofury

Yes erase.


----------



## Bongofury

The yellow must be the countertop, which is oak and is somewhat yellowish,  bleeding thru.


----------



## Rosebud

So is it yellow oil or is it black tar? I need details.


----------



## Bongofury

Black tar? It is not yellow. It is not black. I would say it is really really dark green. It looks exactly like the oil I have seen made on many instruction video's. It gets solid in the fridge and turns to oil when taken out of the fridge. When taken orally 1/2 size of rice dosage gets him more stoned than he has ever been. I dunno. I believe it is the real deal.


----------



## Bongofury

It kinda looks like motor oil. :confused2:


----------



## Rosebud

Ok, good enough. They must make theirs better than I do. When my rso comes out of the tube (syringe) it is thicker than toothpaste. 
Mine never turns to oil at room temp. Mine is solid at room temp. So they must make it different than a home maker can. They must be doing it on a larger scale with fancy equipment. Maybe you need a better teacher than me... seriously. I don't know how to get that consistency.

But we are kicking some cancers butt, like i said..


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud, I may not be describing perfectly as I only layed eyes on this once when it arrived and once when I took the pic. 

I just purchased a temp laser gun. The one with 2 lasers. Thanks for the tip. I have everything but the syringes.


----------



## Bongofury

I finally had some spare time and opened the Magical Butter Maker. I chuckled when I noticed the 4 hour tincture button. lol  This is going to be easy. Knock on wood.


----------



## Bongofury

Well, after reading the directions I'm confused. I thought this would be used as a rice cooker. Mix the bud and alcahol for 3 minutes twice, then strain into the rice cooker, then boil off. The way I read the directions are telling me to put bud and alcahol together in the MBM and use the 4 hour tincture option. I don't understand that at all.

See, I do need your help Rosebud.


----------



## Rosebud

Yes, follow the directions on the 4 hour tincture. Then you will need to cook off the alcohol to make the rso. When are you going to make it?


----------



## mojoganjaman

Rosebud said:


> If your end result is RSO, then you do a 4 hour tincture in the machine. Then you go outside and cook off all the booze on a hot plate. It is very flammable. You need an instant read thermometer on that. You don't want to destroy the pot but you do want to cook off the booze. I always have to look up the right temp, i can never remember that.
> 
> I wish there was a better way than syringes. I have used a tiny glass cup and the patient just takes a tooth pic and gets it that way. He puts the rso between two chocolate chips and lets it melt and swallow.  It is VERY hard when done. He has requested I make it thinner... I am thinking a bit of coconut oil at the end but haven't done that yet.




I cook with 99% iso...then when its close, I pour a lil' shine in...then a couple drops of water when its needed to finish the cook...made my oil more runny, but not enough to not be picked up on a toothpick....hth



mojo


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Yes, follow the directions on the 4 hour tincture. Then you will need to cook off the alcohol to make the rso. When are you going to make it?



I'm going to make it when my temperature gun arrives Rosebud. Ok so I put a couple of cups of weed in the MBM, fill and cover with Kleen extraxt approx. 1/2". Put the lid on the MBM and tincture for 4 hours. After this 4 hours pour this material thru the bubble bag they provided into a rice cooker or cooking pan of some sort, add a drop of water at this point and cook off the remaining Kleen extract. Done. 

Do I have it right? I hate to be a pain but I think I got it but I'm still not sure.


----------



## Rosebud

I use 80 grams of pot decarbed. I put that in the machine. I cover it with booze and try to hit the middle of the two lines, on the lesser side. Then yes. 4hours later what you described as far as straining. I use their bag but i do it again with cheese cloth on a metal strainer.  THEN the work starts.

You go outside. On a hot plate and you bring it to the right temperature, you cook all of the booze off.. ALL OF IT. It goes fast so you don't want to burn it.   Don't let it get over 240 degrees F...Please watch these.. I don't use the rice cooker as it wasn't an even temp. Mine got too hot.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZXGH6mYr3Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sGWxz0DMSI


----------



## Grower13

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLXk5ks47O4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbXeAJvBKXs


----------



## Bongofury

Thanks Rosebud. So, the Better Butter machine replaces the human stirring the product. I thought, until I read the directions, the Better Butter was being used to cook down the booze. Who knew. Not me. I see now. 

Thanks you too Grower. I'm going view the links you guys provided.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLXk5ks47O4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbXeAJvBKXs



Grower, I previously watched both of those video's. My mental road block was I mistook the use of the Butter Machine. 

I feel confident I have the process down now. Knock on wood.

I'm off to read Rosebud's links.


----------



## Bongofury

I watched that video too Rosebud. I just didn't understand the use of the butter maker. 

I have one more question. The directions say not to grind the material and I read grinding was best. I already ground the trim but nothing else.


----------



## Rosebud

I have done both ways and i think grinding is best. So are you ok about cooking it off?


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I have done both ways and i think grinding is best.


 awesome



> So are you ok about cooking it off?


 yes I think so. I'll need to get a hot plate. I have coffee warmers but they barely keep the coffee warm, will they work?


----------



## Rosebud

Did you get my pm?


----------



## Bongofury

Yes just now.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud, I ground all my material the other day. I decarbed everything I have today. Everything went well. It was easy. 

I have a 4 hour tincture going right now. I'm going to cook that off tonight.

I WILL have 2 ounces of weed worth of RSO tonight. I wonder how many ML's of RSO this 2 oz. batch will make?  10 ML's is 1 tablespoon. 

I chose no heat on the tincture. I hope that was right.


----------



## Rosebud

the 4 hour tincture is with heat.

So about 56 grams, right? I would say probably one syringe. If you wait till morning to cook it off I will be available for consult.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> the 4 hour tincture is with heat.
> 
> So about 56 grams, right? I would say probably one syringe. If you wait till morning to cook it off I will be available for consult.



How much heat? Did i ruin this batch?


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> How much heat? Did i ruin this batch?


 

I'm no expert...... but I do know how to make RSO...... I would think you could add back alcohol and heat it to 160 for 4 hours and make no difference.......... I don't think you ruined anything...... I just finished up a batch of tincture this past weekend........ evaporated off 75% of alcohol......... strong stuff for sure......... but I also belive I could pour it out in a pan and evaporate off the rest of the alcohol and have RSO very quick and easy.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> I'm no expert...... but I do know how to make RSO...... I would think you could add back alcohol and heat it to 160 for 4 hours and make no difference.......... I don't think you ruined anything...... I just finished up a batch of tincture this past weekend........ evaporated off 75% of alcohol......... strong stuff for sure......... but I also belive I could pour it out in a pan and evaporate off the rest of the alcohol and have RSO very quick and easy.



Thanks Grower13. I went ahead and made that batch the way it was. When I opened the MBM the booze looked real green. I strained right into the SS cook off pan. I played with the temp. while boiling till I got it right. Didn't take long and as Rosebud told me at the end of the boil, WHAM it's done.

It's really hard to work with. I put mine in a 4 oz. jelly jar. I need tips for this stage lol. 

I did it folks. I'll take a pic.


----------



## Bongofury

I also don't understand the heating during the 4 hour tincture. The booze strips the trics off just like if you didn't use the MBM. What am I missing?


----------



## Grower13

Tincture video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_lUX-tXdd8


per rose I evaporated off most of my alcohol to make stronger........ which took my tincture most of the way to RSO


----------



## Bongofury

A pic. I'll watch the video Grower. Man is my puter dirty.


----------



## Grower13

looks right to me....... and now we know how plants and dinosaurs became crude oil we pump out of ground.


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> looks right to me....... and now we know how plants and dinosaurs became crude oil we pump out of ground.


 lol 

Its strong meds too. I tried some that ended up on the outside of the jar. Wow.


----------



## Bongofury

I watched the video Grower. My booze looked the same at that stage.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

The heat is just to enhance the boozes ability to hold more trichs in suspension , you could prob rerun the stuff you used and add heat and get another bit. 

Think of it like trying to stir a spoon of sugar in a cold glass of water and then How easy it is in far less amount of hot water.


----------



## Rosebud

Bongo, sorry I had to go to bed, it was an emergency.

I use the 160 setting for the tincture.  I am glad you got her done.  See how yours looks green? Dark green? It will probably be fine, but it should really be a dark golden that looks almost black. I imagine that is from heating it. 

G13, awesome thought about not cooking off the booze... I think i will try that and let it evaporate for like 2 weeks instead of 4-5 days.

YAY for you for doing it Bongo.


----------



## Grower13

Rosebud said:


> Bongo, sorry I had to go to bed, it was an emergency.
> 
> I use the 160 setting for the tincture. I am glad you got her done. See how yours looks green? Dark green? It will probably be fine, but it should really be a dark golden that looks almost black. I imagine that is from heating it.
> 
> G13, awesome thought about not cooking off the booze... I think i will try that and let it evaporate for like 2 weeks instead of 4-5 days.
> 
> YAY for you for doing it Bongo.


 

I think not cooking off all the alcohol make for easier storage and better long term storage.......... you can see the oil and alcohol separating in my bottles.......... I could pour a bottle into a pan and cook off rest of alcohol fast and have RSO........ I made coconut oil pills last night out of some 8 miles high.


----------



## Bongofury

I could not have done this without everyone's help. Thank you so much.

I will use the heat next time. Even without using the heat this stuff is very powerful.


----------



## Grower13

Bongofury said:


> this stuff is very powerful.


 

YOU AIN'T KIDDING.......  be careful you don't fall and hurt yourself.


----------



## Sweetmansticky

Enjoy man !!


----------



## Bongofury

Grower13 said:


> YOU AIN'T KIDDING.......  be careful you don't fall and hurt yourself.



You got that right grower.


----------



## Rosebud

Coma inducing, feels like...


----------



## Bongofury

I just finished with my 2nd and final batch of RSO. For now that is. I used the 160 deg. 4 hour tincture. Rosebud, it made the difference in the color from the 1st batch. 

I have some questions for you guys. How does RSO work on Lymes? I googled and read many positive testimonials but nothing concrete. My youngest  brother has Lymes and I gave him the 1st batch. He did not sleep for 4 or 5 days then he started the RSO. He has now been sleeping for 1.5 days now. Wow. Anyway my questions what would be the dose? I told him to start out with 1/2 grain of rice size dose 3 times a day for a week to get acclimated with the meds. 

2nd question. For Lymes or Diabetes should we be using a higher CBD plant? My brother with the Cancer also has Diabetes and he claims no change with the high THC blend he has been taking but he is only in his 7th week.

I'm going to start treating my Diabetes today, actually I just took my 2nd dose today when this batch was finished. My brother gave me a dose of his this afternoon to start me up.  I'm going to do the 3 doses a day program unless someone else tells me different.   

So far I've re-type around 20 words lol. 

3rd. Is there a curing period with RSO? Should I let it sit with the lid off for a few days? Sould I put it in the fridge? 

I would like to keep it open (if I need to) in and empty drawer in my bedroom. Leave the drawer open with my ceiling fan going to move the air. I could put some cheese cloth over the jar to keep any particles out. I'm ramblin'.


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know about lymes and cannabis, sorry.

The dose is a hard one. 3x a day is very hard to do if you want to be alert at all. I would start with what fits on the end of a toothpick, less than the 1/2 piece of short grain rice. I would see how they tolerate that. Then when they can work up to more. I have made some meds for a guy with brain cancer that did the RSO treatment plan. he said it was like being more stoned then ever.. But he has outlived his diagnosis.

I did it for a week and then only at night for a month or so. No more blood sugar issues at all.

No curing is needed. it is done and ready.

You can keep it at room temp. For longer storage the refigerator.  The pot I have used to treat folks is a hybrid... more thc than cbd... I think they will find that you need the whole plant but I don't know for sure. This is all so new.. .it is trial and error.  Good luck you are a great brother and friend to do this for them.

I am very impressed you can type!


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I don't know about lymes and cannabis, sorry.
> 
> The dose is a hard one. 3x a day is very hard to do if you want to be alert at all. I would start with what fits on the end of a toothpick, less than the 1/2 piece of short grain rice. I would see how they tolerate that. Then when they can work up to more. I have made some meds for a guy with brain cancer that did the RSO treatment plan. he said it was like being more stoned then ever.. But he has outlived his diagnosis.
> 
> I did it for a week and then only at night for a month or so. No more blood sugar issues at all.
> 
> No curing is needed. it is done and ready.
> 
> You can keep it at room temp. For longer storage the refigerator.  The pot I have used to treat folks is a hybrid... more thc than cbd... I think they will find that you need the whole plant but I don't know for sure. This is all so new.. .it is trial and error.  Good luck you are a great brother and friend to do this for them.
> 
> I am very impressed you can type!




Lol Rosebud. Me too. I really appreciate your help and everyone else's help. You Guys are the great people. I mean that. Thank you very much.


----------



## Bongofury

Don't ever lick the spatula clean..


----------



## Rosebud

NO KIDDING!!!!!  Are you in hospital?


----------



## Bongofury

No. I was feeling really good though. I started my treatments for diabetes yesterday.


----------



## Rosebud

Go guy! Heal that pancreas... Our meds will do that.. awesomeness abounds...


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Go guy! Heal that pancreas... Our meds will do that.. awesomeness abounds...



That would be awesome. I have been fighting diabetes for over 20 years.


----------



## rickyjack9

FYI unless im mistaken... cannaoil is different than rso tincture/hash-oil.
....cannaoil/butter involves ('decarbed' weed cooked with coconut oil, or butter), in a small mason jar, inside a crockpot 1/2 full of water for few hours. then its strained.
(butter can be mixed with water as it separates when refridgerated, (but no water mixed with an oil))
....
rick simpson oil is very concentrated thc extracted from weed/bud. isn't it like hash oil and needs lit in a pipe or something? I thought this was the difference...I thought...


----------



## Rosebud

Just an update, I am doing 3 BIG batches of RSO today for a great guy that grows his own medicine. I couldn't sleep last night as I worry about messing up.

I have messed up 80 grams of my stuff, but I don't want to mess up his beautiful pot.. Take a look at the bud he grew. Just beautiful. We are going to add a couple of drops of organic olive oil this time as the tar is just almost too thick to get out of the syringes. I hope that works... 
Look at this beautiful bud... i wish i had grown this.
View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Rosebud

Just an update, I am doing 3 BIG batches of RSO today for a great guy that grows his own medicine. I couldn't sleep last night as I worry about messing up.

I have messed up 80 grams of my stuff, but I don't want to mess up his beautiful pot.. Take a look at the bud he grew. Just beautiful. We are going to add a couple of drops of organic olive oil this time as the tar is just almost too thick to get out of the syringes. I hope that works... 
Look at this beautiful bud... i wish i had grown this.
View attachment 002.jpg


View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Bongofury

I'm excited to see if the olive oil works Rosebud. My RSO is very thick too. I've been using a 4 oz jar and a wooden toothpick. 

Green Mojo for you tomorrow.


----------



## bozzo420

I can't believe what they charge for this stuff. $50 a gram at the cannabis cup. I give all mine away to friends with cancer. Worked great on my nose. Had a spot that stayed raw most of the time. put rso on it every night .   now my nose is nice and soft. I don't even have to look ,It just feels well.


----------



## Rosebud

Thanks Bongo, I am done. Three batches, lots of medicine... You know what i did different this time was I just barely covered the buds with the everclear. I used to put a good inch or two above. So there was a lot less liquid to deal with. I kept the temp at 180 througout and finished with it more liquid. I got a lot more than usual.  I used the 3 drops of water with each batch.  we will see how it goes. Only used the olive oil on the first batch and went without the next two. Much more liquid when i quit boiling this time.. the weather? the humidity? It turned out to be the best batch, I think. We will see what the patient thinks.

Hey Bongo, how is your blood sugar?

bozzo, it is the bud that costs so much.. I have never charged, i have no idea.


----------



## bozzo420

I don't use premium buds just, small popcorn and trim. plenty of that.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> .
> 
> Hey Bongo, how is your blood sugar?



Thanks for caring Rosebud.

Not much improvement with the blood sugar so far. The Rick Simpson web site says 6 weeks @ 3 times a day for severe diabetes. That is what I am doing. I have about 3 weeks in. To tell you the truth I have not been eating the right foods lately either so I need to stop that. 

My brother with the lymes is feeling better. We think the RSO made him Herx. "Get worse before better". He puked up black stuff for a few days. He feels much better. He just had a blood test for lymes and it was good news.

My brother with Cancer is going thru Radiation now so no blood tests yet to determine how the RSO is working. He looks great though.

I gave 1/2 of my RSO to my friend that turned us onto RSO in the first place. She had severe anxiety. Thats right HAD. She is cured. She is so happy that the next time we meet I get a bunch of kisses.


----------



## Bongofury

Can I make RSO from trim or buds that have not been cured? If so, is there a recipe to follow?


----------



## Rosebud

Yes decarboxalate at 250 F for 30 min on a cookie sheet. Then use the 160 degree tincture setting. After you turn on the machine, in the center is the temps push the button til it gets to the 160 temp.   It won't be as strong as a cured product but it will work.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Yes decarboxalate at 250 F for 30 min on a cookie sheet. Then use the 160 degree tincture setting. After you turn on the machine, in the center is the temps push the button til it gets to the 160 temp.   It won't be as strong as a cured product but it will work.



Thank you Rosebud. Why not as strong as cured?


----------



## Rosebud

Cured herb is stronger than non cured herb. A cure adds to the strength of the pot.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Cured herb is stronger than non cured herb. A cure adds to the strength of the pot.


 I knew that Rosebud. lol I needed reminded. There is so much to learn about this hobby sometimes it's hard to retain the knowledge. 

I harvested and manicured my 2 outdoor THC Bomb plants the other day and got a lot of trim. Decent amount of buds too. I'm excited to make more RSO.


----------



## Bongofury

I made a batch of RSO tonite. When it was at the end of the boil it started to splatter. What the heck happened? I think I may have gotten some of the material left in the MBM in the tincture. Maybe not enough water? I did 3 drops. I don't think it got too hot. Any ideas?


----------



## Rosebud

I don't know. Did it splatter after the drops of water? That is strange and I bet maddening and scary. Was it really hot? Seems if it was really hot it would burn not splatter. What could make that do that? I am stumped. Tell me what happened after the splatter? Did you lose a lot? Shoot bongo, bummer. I hope you didn't get burned.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> I don't know. Did it splatter after the drops of water?


 No not after the water. Right towards the end of boil.

That is strange and I bet maddening and scary.



> Was it really hot? Seems if it was really hot it would burn not splatter.


 No it was not too hot. 




> What could make that do that? I am stumped.


 Thinking back, the rotor had a drip of RSO on it. I tapped the rotor on the SS pan to retrieve it. Some of the scrap dropped into the pan. I wiped it clean but maybe not good enough. The minute pieces of scrap were soaked with Kleen extract and exploded. Had to be. I will be making more Saturday so I'll report back.     



> Tell me what happened after the splatter?


 I said bad words. 



> Did you lose a lot?


 Not too much. I dosed from the garage floor. lol



> Shoot bongo, bummer. I hope you didn't get burned.



No I was OK Rosebud.


----------



## Bongofury

I made another batch tonite and everything went well. I'm getting the hang of it. :aok:


----------



## Rosebud

Hey, i was thinking of you today. I got my pot sent off to be tested. I only am testing two strains. But wasn't it you I told you I would share the results with?  I think so.. 

Awesome about getting the hang of it. It takes a few times. Dosing off the garage floor doesn't sound very appealing however. lol


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Hey, i was thinking of you today. I got my pot sent off to be tested. I only am testing two strains. But wasn't it you I told you I would share the results with?  I think so..
> 
> Awesome about getting the hang of it. It takes a few times. Dosing off the garage floor doesn't sound very appealing however. lol



Yes it was me Rosebud. I wish I could get mine tested.


----------



## Bongofury

I made my last batch of RSO for the year last night. I have found the longer it is cooked the thicker it gets. 
I start with the hot plate on high heat to start the boil. When the mixture is down to 1" deep I turn the heat down to medium. It still boils but not as aggressively. I take it off the heat much sooner than my previous batches. I am able to pour the  RSO into a jar "with the help of a spatula". 

I will be able to suck this new RSO into a syringe if I heated it up. I got it down pat now. 

While the RSO is boiling I stir constantly. I am using Kleenextract.

I am now filling the MBM to within 1/4" of the maximum line with reefer and top off with Kleenextract to the max line.  

I wanted to share my limited knowledge.


----------



## Bongofury

BigO said:


> It looks like my basal cell carcinoma is back Had two gouged off my arms about 2 years ago now I've got one on my face and Id to try the Rick Simpson oil.
> Not a lot of info on using it topically but it seams pretty straight froward. I dont have a big gaping hole like in the YouTube videos its more like a pimple.
> 
> What I haven't found out is How much cannabis oil do I need for a dose the size of a grain of rice once a day for 30 days ?
> What kind of self life does it have? Do you keep it in the Frig?
> Thanks



BigO, sorry to hear about your illness. Go to this web site. Click on RSO then click on dosage information. Scroll down to skin cancer and the information you seek is there. 

http://phoenixtears.ca/

I do not believe there is a shelf life. Yes you can store in the fridge. Good luck .


----------



## umbra

Rose I'm trying to make some rso with the MBM. I'm using 151 rum since everclear is not available to me. I filled the MBM to just below the max line with decarbed weed and filled it the rest with rum. Then did 160* for 8 hours. Removed the weed then filled the MBM again with weed and took the tincture and added it to the MBM and added a little more 151 to bring it up to the max line and did 160* for 8 hours. I have done this 5x should I now evaporate the rum off?


----------



## Rosebud

WOW, Can't wait for this report... you be careful eating that. Yes, let it evaporate a day or so... or not, however you want  to, you can cook it down now or later, would you like me to tell you how i do it?

How much tincture do you have in cups?


----------



## umbra

It is getting pretty thick at this point. Maybe a pint or so.


----------



## Rosebud

The way I make the oil now is on the stove in a double boiler, or outside on a hot plate. I have a thermometer in it to make sure it  stays at 173 degrees as that is the temp that alcohol burns off. It takes me about an hour to cook it off when i only do an ounce... When it gets down to about a cup I put it in a stainless steel 1.5 measuring cup.. then i cook all the booze off still at the 173. Then when it is so thick and dark and you think it is done, have about 4-5 drops of water in a little cup and add it at the very end and  and stir like crazy... then it is done.. let cool enough that you don't melt the syringes but still hot enough to go into the syringes... I end up using what is left in the measuring cup that you can't get out... i use that for myself. Use a silicone spatula.  Was that clear?  Good luck, what did you make it out of.. be very careful if you used a high thc strain.. you can hurt yourself if you take too much.


----------



## umbra

Most of what I used was from last summer's outdoor. Yes it was fairly strong pot. Hard to sell as it was very leafy. I also added some 120 micron hash. We have a very large amount of hash that we made, 1 problem...all the dog hair. It has been sitting around and the dog hair got to it. So decarbed it and it burnt off all the hairs and stuff. The 3rd or the 4th load was all hash. I suspect it will be way too potent


----------



## Rosebud

I was wondering if you strained it a few times. ick on dog hair umbra... So what is your goal, coma?  I can't wait for a report.


----------



## umbra

Rose, lol...I'm not sure what the point is. To see how far I can push things maybe?


----------



## Bongofury

eeeeeeuuuuuuuu on the dog hair Umbra. How did you potion work out? I would guess the oil would be no stronger but more of it. Just a guess.


----------



## umbra

Bongofury said:


> eeeeeeuuuuuuuu on the dog hair Umbra. How did you potion work out? I would guess the oil would be no stronger but more of it. Just a guess.


Correct. I didn't want to make a small batch and then struggle to get it into a syringe after it evaporated.


----------



## Bongofury

umbra said:


> Rose I'm trying to make some rso with the MBM. I'm using 151 rum since everclear is not available to me. I filled the MBM to just below the max line with decarbed weed and filled it the rest with rum. Then did 160* for 8 hours. Removed the weed then filled the MBM again with weed and took the tincture and added it to the MBM and added a little more 151 to bring it up to the max line and did 160* for 8 hours. I have done this 5x should I now evaporate the rum off?



How does the 151 rum work out for you umbra?....... I use Kleen Extract. Works well but it is pricey.....Everclear not available....... Just wondering...


----------



## redpassion

Rosebud, Why are you using leaf material?  In Rick Simpson's video I noticed that he also included some fan leaves and other when he made his oil. I only use buds!!  I meant to write to Rick asking why, but I never got around to it. Anyway I will stick with buds only as they produce an excellent oil.


----------



## Rosebud

I use bud, Red.  I don't use shake. The first time I made it I used the whole plant like RS used to say to use. I use bud now and have for some time.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Hey gang, I have about 9grams of hash from 70 micron bag I shook down with dry ice.  It is all from real heavy coated sugar leaves.  Was going to try RSO with everclear and hash on MBM on 8hr cycle.
Any input, I can't go back and read all the posts................TO old and stoned....:beatnik:


----------



## Rosebud

I wouldn't put such a small amount in the MBM. Do you have a coffee warmer? I would put the hash  in a stainless steel measuring cup on a coffee warmer and cover with  everclear and let it cook down slowly, stirring often.  Just my opinion.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

I thought hash was much more potent than bud???
Back to the drawing board but thanks for that RB that would work.


----------



## DirtyDiana

Real interested in that RSO about now!


----------



## Rosebud

Can i help DD?


----------



## WeedHopper

Yes,,Rose knows her stuff DD.


----------



## yarddog

Rose, i am thinking of making some RSO soon, i have some trim i have been saving up. still a while to go before i have enough trim to worry about. Indoor is a lot smaller than outdoor. How do you take the oil?


----------



## Rosebud

Now I use the magic butter machine on a four hour tincture than cook it off in a double boiler. And, I just got the megahome and it reclaims the everclear... The oil is completely different.  With the mega home you freeze the everclear and the pot then do 2, 3 minute washes then the machine does the rest.

YD, do you mean how do i eat it? It is stored in a syringe and i put a piece of rice on a  cut up gummy bear and swallow it.

btw, I am off blood sugar medicine and high blood pressure meds since the oil. woo hoo.


----------



## Bongofury

Hi Rose. I haven't posted in a while but i'm always here reading.  Rose, do you use high cbd or high thc for sugar therapy? and what dosage? OK, now back into hiding :bolt: Bongofury.


----------



## Rosebud

Bongo, please come out more often, i have thought about you.. how are you?  I went to a speaker a couple of weeks ago that is an oncologist and the title was cannabis and cancer... he said we need both thc and cbd and all the other components that have yet to be identified.. his feeling is if you have multiple strains, to mix um all and make oil.

Tell me what you think of that Bongo.. As for me personally, my oils are cbd and thc. but higher in cbd than most strains.   Seriously,  don't hide.   Isn't that cool that i got to go to that lecture???? i was tickled and that was the first question i asked him...cbd or thc.


----------



## WeedHopper

Roses oil is awesome. She is the bomb. Even has helped my Dog that was having Seizures.


----------



## Rosebud

before anyone asks me for oil for their dog, please now WH used left overs from his mothers oil.. My dog takes decarbed flowers if he is sick. I don't really think dogs need oil.. I am glad it is helping his seizures WH.. really. Wish i had pot 20 years ago with my seizure prone dog.


----------



## WeedHopper

Thank you Rose. And yes thats the oil you had sent my Mom. It takes very little for my dog. He sleeps alot. Lol


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Bongo, please come out more often, i have thought about you.. how are you?  I went to a speaker a couple of weeks ago that is an oncologist and the title was cannabis and cancer... he said we need both thc and cbd and all the other components that have yet to be identified.. his feeling is if you have multiple strains, to mix um all and make oil.
> 
> Tell me what you think of that Bongo.. As for me personally, my oils are cbd and thc. but higher in cbd than most strains.   Seriously,  don't hide.   Isn't that cool that i got to go to that lecture???? i was tickled and that was the first question i asked him...cbd or thc.



Thanks for the kind words and the great info Rosebud... Yes it is very cool about the oncologist speaker and you were there... 

I hide because in my state MJ is a no no.  Bummer.  

I drove my brother home from the hospital tonight. He is not doing well. He won't take the RSO on a regular basis. The cancer ate through his bladder and he was peeing blood... Lots of blood.. They stopped the bleeding, mostly from taking him off blood thinners. I don't think RSO can help him now..

I started my treatment for sugar today.. Again... 6% to 10% CBD and THC strain. I think its called CBD MED GOM 0.1. Lets see what happens. 

My A1C was 9.1 this time around. I just could not stop eating big time carbs. I'm eating practically NO carbs now. It's so dang hard to do that for long periods of time..

On the way home tonite I had 3 double cheeseburgers with extra onions and no buns at McDonalds... lol.. My belly is gurgling.. lol...

Pray for my brother. love you all... Bongofury...

:bolt:


----------



## WeedHopper

Sending positive energy your way my friend. Im sorry your brother is dealing with this awful disease. The oil helped my Mom rest,,but at 78 and dealing with lung cancer, she was to weak to use it like she needed.
Again im sorry my friend.


----------



## Kraven

BoF, you and your family are in my thoughts. I'm a nurse and an A1c of 9.1= 182....that has been your average daily blood sugar for the past 90 days. Diabetes is a horrible disease, please try to get your blood sugar down. Why are you not on a sliding scale with insulin injections A/C and HS ( before meals and at bed time)? Blood sugar that high is really hurting all 11 organ systems, try to take care of yourself. Easy way to combat carb cravings is eat some and then walk it off....as long as you use the energy you put into your system your blood sugar will be much easier to regulate. Have you been Dx as type 1 or 2? Are you just insulin resistant or has your pancreas quit making insulin? Tons of questions for you to consider...me I have seen what it looks like end stage and I will not share those terrible details with you. Just remember the better you control your blood sugar, well it will just prevent a huge amounts of problems down the road. Take care man, and if you need anything please shoot me a pm, be glad to help you answer any questions that pop up.


----------



## Rosebud

Bongo, I am so sorry about your brother.. I am sending good thought to him. It is really really hard to take rso on a 3 x a day plan. I did it for a week and couldn't go on.. I understand your brother. I hope he can be helped and fast. That is so hard.

Bongo, please see if you can find this book. Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It   It is amazing. I learned about it from a woman on another site that's husband lost 200 pounds and off all medicine.. It talks about how the low fat diets were stupid and made us all fatter.  Lots of people have been helped by this book and a new way of looking at food.   I am on your side.. Let me know if you need anything. I am making new cbd seeds, i will share.  Big ole hugs Bongo.


----------



## Bongofury

WeedHopper said:


> Sending positive energy your way my friend. Im sorry your brother is dealing with this awful disease. The oil helped my Mom rest,,but at 78 and dealing with lung cancer, she was to weak to use it like she needed.
> Again im sorry my friend.



Thank you WH. I'm sorry to hear about your mom.


----------



## Bongofury

Kraven said:


> BoF, you and your family are in my thoughts. I'm a nurse and an A1c of 9.1= 182....that has been your average daily blood sugar for the past 90 days. Diabetes is a horrible disease, please try to get your blood sugar down. Why are you not on a sliding scale with insulin injections A/C and HS ( before meals and at bed time)? Blood sugar that high is really hurting all 11 organ systems, try to take care of yourself. Easy way to combat carb cravings is eat some and then walk it off....as long as you use the energy you put into your system your blood sugar will be much easier to regulate. Have you been Dx as type 1 or 2? Are you just insulin resistant or has your pancreas quit making insulin? Tons of questions for you to consider...me I have seen what it looks like end stage and I will not share those terrible details with you. Just remember the better you control your blood sugar, well it will just prevent a huge amounts of problems down the road. Take care man, and if you need anything please shoot me a pm, be glad to help you answer any questions that pop up.



Thank you for your kind words Kraven.. I don't take insulin because of the way Medicare works now. Once one reaches $3,800 of prescriptions purchase they fall into the donut hole. Once in the hole the co-pay on the prescription is not affordable. Example, I was taking Januvia which is a name brand drug which cost is around $650 for a month. My co-pay was very affordable until
I reached $3,800 and fell in the donut hole. My co-pay for Januvia was now $350 a month. I stopped taking it. All insulin are name brand drugs.

I also take Metformin and Glimepiride plus Heart meds so I wound up in the donut hole by June 2016. Januvia was the med that put me in the hole. All name brand drugs are really expensive.  

My only chance is live the life of a diabetic.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Bongo, I am so sorry about your brother.. I am sending good thought to him. It is really really hard to take rso on a 3 x a day plan. I did it for a week and couldn't go on.. I understand your brother. I hope he can be helped and fast. That is so hard.
> 
> Bongo, please see if you can find this book. Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It   It is amazing. I learned about it from a woman on another site that's husband lost 200 pounds and off all medicine.. It talks about how the low fat diets were stupid and made us all fatter.  Lots of people have been helped by this book and a new way of looking at food.   I am on your side.. Let me know if you need anything. I am making new cbd seeds, i will share.  Big ole hugs Bongo.



Thanks for your good thoughts Rose. You are so kind for sharing.. Hugs back at you..


----------



## Bongofury

Considering I'm not taking Januvia anymore, I'm doing fairly good with high CBD RSO combined with a no carb. diet, Metformin, glimiperide, and working out again. In only 3 days time. I'm going to stick with the RSO as long as I can. WML.....


----------



## Bongofury

Since my last post in this thread I am doing much better. I am consuming NO carbs to speak of. I was using RSO for about 5 days and had to get off for a spell. My blood sugar started to rise. I got back on for 5 or 6 days and the blood sugar went down again. Some readings were actually below 100 and as far down as 72. I'm back off the RSO again. I got my morning sugar reading down to an average of about 160, it was in the +200's. Always goes up overnight. I'm taking only 1/2 of a Glimipiride now, that's 2 MG twice a day. Was 4MG. Lost 12 lbs. too.

Anyway, I think the RSO is helping but it is hard to stay on the treatment being buzzed all day long.


----------



## Rosebud

Are you stoned from the oil you take at night? are you stoned the next day? How much are you taking? what is the oil made from?  Wondering minds need to know.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Are you stoned from the oil you take at night? are you stoned the next day? How much are you taking? what is the oil made from?  Wondering minds need to know.



I never took it just at night Rosebud. But that is a great idea. 

No I am not stoned the next day but maybe a little groggy before some black coffee.

I'm taking a bigger than usual dose. Probably 4 grains of rice size. The more the better right? 

The strain is called Auto CBD Gom 1.0. 6 to 10% 1 to 1. 

It is powerful. I was taking it 3 times a day while I can stay on it. I'll try your only at night recommendation and see if my morning high B.S. comes down. 

I'll start tonight and report back next week.

Did I mention I stopped my salt intake. I only used Himalayan pink salt and it tastes great but... I weighed myself this morning and lost 2 more lbs. and That was after sugarless bacon and eggs.


----------



## grass hopper

a couple of friends have people who are sick and wanna try rso. so day before yesterday i made my 3rd batch of rso. i used close to a pound of quality trim. used 95% graves grain alcohol for solvent..  it came out perfectly. got 31 1/2 grams... lab results back today. 66% thc.. little cbd as my strains are not high enough to extract much. went very smoothly and happy with results.


----------



## Bongofury

Congrats GH. I wish your sick people a fast recovery. You are a kind person.


----------



## Rosebud

Awesome Grasshopper.


----------



## grass hopper

thank you!! interesting that again the coffee filters i used filtered out 9 grams of beautiful blond hash which of course i saved. i mentioned this to one of the lab guys. he was quite sure that the thc cells had broken open during the process and there was less than 2% thc in my salvaged hash. am pleased i am not using the wrong size filter as i thought but will have the hash tested to be sure. or maybe just smoke a little..


----------



## Rosebud

Hey Bongo, I am wondering how you are doing. I don't know that more is better. I really don't. We have the cannabinoid receptors and I have no idea if we need to keep filling them, i mean, do they only hold so much? We need to ask Kraven that. He is a nurse. I ask my MD one time why we had nicotine receptors and he ask me why i ask him stuff like that and he had no idea. LOL..... Anyway, i hope you check in soon.


----------



## Bongofury

Rosebud said:


> Hey Bongo, I am wondering how you are doing. I don't know that more is better. I really don't. We have the cannabinoid receptors and I have no idea if we need to keep filling them, i mean, do they only hold so much? We need to ask Kraven that. He is a nurse. I ask my MD one time why we had nicotine receptors and he ask me why i ask him stuff like that and he had no idea. LOL..... Anyway, i hope you check in soon.



Hi Rosebud.... Thank you so much for caring... I am doing fine. I have my blood sugar pretty much under control now. I am eating NO carbs to speak of and working out. Its working but my blood sugar rises at night. I have that morning reading down from 180's to 140's now. I've lost a few more pounds.

I have not done the RSO at night thing I said I would do because I'm smoking dank in the evening. Every evening lol. I wonder if smoking is helping? 

I'll start the RSO at night tonight. I didn't think anyone was interested.  

Kraven's input would be welcome.


----------



## Rosebud

I bet the smoking is helping but not like the oil does.  This is awesome news I am happy for you. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## grass hopper

i have been an insulin dependent diabetic for 20 years. no family history known for it. i had less then 10% body fat and was in top shape when i came down with it. was working 6 or 7 days a week X 10 hrs a day. under great STRESS and was SEDENTARY (desk bound). these 2 factors caused diabetes to surface at 43 yrs old. my biggest help is "DEXCOM." a wearable small device that reads my blood sugar every 5 minutes. has alarms for low sugar as well as high sugar. even my crummy insurance pays for it ..   a real life saver for anyone with diabetes. I LOVE IT !!


----------



## Rosebud

thanks for sharing that Grasshopper, that is a statement of what stress can do.. my gosh that must have been a shock to get that with no family history.  I am glad you are doing well, does the pot have an effect on your sugar?


----------



## grass hopper

Rosebud said:


> thanks for sharing that Grasshopper, that is a statement of what stress can do.. my gosh that must have been a shock to get that with no family history.  I am glad you are doing well, does the pot have an effect on your sugar?



yes. shock to my family and I. I first noticed how thirsty i was. could not get enough to drink! then because i was drinking so much, i always had to pee. it was enough to go to doc and say wassupppp?? m j effect i don't know rose..


----------



## Bongofury

A1C was 6.4... YEAAAAAA No carb diet did it. My doc, well she was smiling. I did the RSO twice in the evening for 4 nights only twice. I just can't keep the RSO program going. Lots of smoking in the evening though. 

If I eat carbs, my blood sugar spikes. Now my next 3 months started. I hope I do as well this 1/4. 

I got crazy with the mashed potato's, stuffing and gravy yesterday. mmmmmm


----------



## Kraven

BoF your A1C is figured by multiplying your number times 20 and thats the average blood sugar over the last 90 days....yours was 128...Thats a good number for a diabetic...good job :aok:


----------



## Bongofury

Kraven said:


> BoF your A1C is figured by multiplying your number times 20 and thats the average blood sugar over the last 90 days....yours was 128...Thats a good number for a diabetic...good job :aok:



Thanks Kraven for the info. I didn't know that.


----------



## Rosebud

Hi peeps, boy has this rso thing evolved, now it is a piece of cake to make. We freeze the pot, the jars, and the alcohol for at least 48 hours.  Then we shake the jars for 3 minutes.  Strain well, this is what takes the time. Pour off the alcohol and do it again with new alcohol, we use ever clear.  If you have more pot do it again. My husband wears gloves to do the shaking as it is COLD.  So then we take the light green liquid that we just shook, strain well,  and put it in the Megahome distiller and when the booze is all out of it and we save and reuse the booze with this cool machine, the oil is all that is left in the machine. We then put it in a coffee warmer and in syringes. I 

I just re read this and not sure it makes sense. Ask  if you have questions.


----------



## 2RedEyes

What size batch are you making Rose, how much cannabis for your normal batch size?


----------



## Rosebud

Hi Re, Last batch was 6 ounces, and that made three syringes at around 4 ml each. It used to be that a pound of shake and bud would make an ounce of oil. Of course it depends on the quality of bud. Good shake works well too.


----------



## 2RedEyes

I’m interested in that Megahome distiller Rose. I did a search and found something called a “water distiller”, is that what you use?


----------



## Rosebud

YES, that is the one, https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000ANW7HQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 
We have to go to oregon to get the everclear and this paid for itself after 2 uses i bet.


----------



## Alasgun

This thread has a large collection of seemingly intelligent types so please tolerate my question. 
Having mentioned earlier im kimda new at this, made RSO 4 times now, happy with the results. Now im setting up to press rosin and wondering if any one washes the left overs and distills the solvent. Is there anything left in the squashed plant material is a dumber way to ask it i guess?


----------



## Hackerman

There is usually some oil left in the rosin chips. And, you'll see it, coating the surface with a shiny coating.

Some people stack them and press them a second time. I use mine to make edibles. Definitely don't throw them away.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA

Just another question Rose, do you still decarb before the rso process?


----------



## Rosebud

We do, I am not sure if it is necessary. We decarb and then freeze for 48 hours all the pot, jar and booze.


----------

